# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >    Perse jo te gjithe e pranojne kryqin e  Krishtit?

## john smith

Kjo teme vjen ne vazhdim te temes se hapur prej Shpresmirit: "Kryqi = skandull apo fuqi e Zotit"
 Do te perpiqem qe te sjell para jush te verteten biblike  rreth kryqit te Krishtit.
  Shume njerez pyesin dhe thone : Perse u desh qe Krishti  te kryqezohej?  Disa te tjere thone: Perendia eshte dashuri, atehere si ka mundesi qe e kryqezoi birine tij? Ka dhe plote pytje te jerea si keto . 
  Eshte shume e rendesishme qe te kuptohet drejt mendimi se, perse ju pyesni?  Cili eshte qellimi i juaj?  Megjithate llogjika te con ne perfundimin se , ai qe pyet verteton se i mungon njohuria. Dhe zgjuarsia te con ne perfundimin se, pasi te eshte zbuluar e verteta , pranoje.  Megjithate une do ta jap nje zbulese te qarte biblike rreth kryqit te Krishtit, si per ata qe pyesin dhe mbyllin veshet para se vertetes, po keshtu edhe per ata qe pyesin dhe i mbajne veshet dhe zemren hapur ndaj se vertetes. Apostulli Pal thote se, e rendesishme eshte qe Ungjilli i Krishtit predikohet.
           Tri ceshte qe te cojne tek kryqi i Krishtit.
 Bibla esht ei vetmi liber qe na jep nje zbulese te plote rreth kryqit te Krishtit.  Shume njerez dhe besime te ndryshme fetare pyesin dhe kane paqartesi rreth mesazhit te kryqit. Arsyeja e veteme eshte se atyre ju mungon e verteta ,nepermjet te ciles njeriu ka mundesi te njohe Perndine, te pranoje Perendine , te vije ne paqe me Perendine , ky eshte dhe qellimi perfundimtar  i Perndise per njeriun.
 Tri ceshtejet jane:
1) Krijimi i njeriut prej Krijuesit, si dhe urdheri i Krijuesit drejtuar njeriut.
 2) Renia e njeriut nen mekat, paaftesia e tij per te mposhtur vdekjen si dhe premtimi i Perendise per shpetimin e njeriut nga mekati dhe vdekja.
 3)Ligji i Perendise dhene njeriut nerpmejt kombit te Izraelit.
 Bibla eshte i vetmi liber qe na jep nje zbulese te plote rreth ketyre TRI ceshtejeve, qe sic thame , te cijne drejt njohjes se kryqit te Krishtit.
 Per dy ceshtjet e para , kam folur tek tema e Shpresmirit 
   "Kryqi= skandull apo fuqia e Zotit.
 Megjithate po jap perseri nje sqarimn teper te shkurter sa per rikujtim.
 Eshte e rendesishme qe te kuptohet se ,perse Perendia na jep nje fillim te jetes ne toke  nepermejt librit te Zanafilles? Qellimi i ketij libri , nuk eshte vetem thjesht per te pasur njeriu nje ide rreth menyres se krijimit.  Perendia nepermejt ketij libri zbulon Veteveten , si i vetmi krijues. Zbullon fillimin e cdo gjeje dhe menyren se si njeriu ra nen mekat dhe denim te perjetshem dhe si pasoje mori  vdekjen e perjeteshme , indare nga dashurija dhe paqja e Perndise , duke u kthyer nen skallveri te mekatit, dhe satanit. Po keshtu ne librin e zbuleses Perendia na jep vargun me te rendesishem , nepermjet te cilit  na zbulon premtimin e tij , per shpetim te njeriut nga vdekja dhe mekati. Pa njohur kete varg , i cili ndodhet tek :Zbuesa: 3:15: askush nuk mund te kuptoje dhe te pranoje kryqin e Krishtit. Ne kete varg Perndia zbulon qellimin e tij per te ndeshkuar Satanin dhe faren e tij , mekatin. Gjithashtu ,  Perndia na zbulon edhe menyren  dhe se kush do te jete  Ai, i cili do te ndeshet me Satanin dhe  farene e tij mekatin. Pra kjo eshte nje nder arsyet qe e ben Biblen e Perendise si librin e vetem te Perendise Jehovah. 
 Perfudimisht nepermejt  librit te zanafilles Perendia na tregon se : njeriu hyri nen pushtet te satanit, dyke u ndare perjetesisht prej paqes dhe dashurise se Perendise. Se njeriu humbi paqen me Perendine. Se njeriu  ra ne vdekej te perjetershme dhe kete vdekej e trashegoi e gjithe raca njerezore , si pasardhese e Adamit dhe Eves. Po keshtu, Perendia na zbulon q

----------


## deshmuesi

Nje sqarim i vogel; tema e mesiperme eshte shkrojtur nga deshmusi,  ne kete teme ka disa gabime emrash , si: ne vend te Zbuleses , lexoni: Zanafilla e tjera. Postimi i mesiperm eshte postuar gabimisht dhe prandaj nuk kam aritur qe te bej korektimin.
 Po vazhdoj perseri vazhdimin e temes ne fjale.
  Tri jane ceshtejt , te cilat te cojne tek kryqi i Krishtit.  Une e pranoj plotesisht kundershtimin qe  Fe te ndryshme  si dhe doktrina te ndryshme  fetare, bejne kryqit te Krishtit. 
 Kjo verteton me se miri dhe e ndan Fjalen e Perendise nga doktrina dhe vullneti njerezor. 
 Apostulli Pal ,na jep nje perkufizim te qarte  rreth atyre qe e kundershtojne kryqin dhe mesazhin qe kryqi i Krishtit permban.
   Tek 1korinth; 1;18; Pali thote:
 " Sepse mesazhi i kryqit  eshte marezi per ata qe humbin, por
 per ne qe shpetohemi , eshte fuqi e Perendise."
   Kryqi i Krishtit ndan te verteten ,nga ginjeshtra; shpetimin, nga skllaveria; jeten ,nga vdekja si dhe Bijte e Perendise, nga bijte e te ligut.
  Tri jane ceshtjet qe te cojne ne njohjen dhe pranimin e kryqit te Krishtit, si dhe pranimin dhe marjen e mesazhit qe ai percjell tek njeriu.
  Keto ceshtje jane :
   # Ceshtja e pare ka te beje me; njohjen rreth krijimit te njeriut prej krijuesit Perendi, emri i te cilit eshte Jehovah, si i vetmi krijues , Zot dhe Perendi.
   #Ceshtja e dyte ka te beje me; Urdherin qe Perendia i dha njeriut , rreth ngrenies se frutit te ndaluar si dhe per pasoje , vdekja e perjeteshme .Po keshtu dhe premtimin per shpetim qe Perendia ben per njeriun qysh ne Eden , atehere kur kombet nuk kishin ardhur ne ekzistence.
  # Ceshtja e trete ka te beje me : Ligjin e Perendise , dhene njeriut nepermejt kombit te tij te perzgjedhur , Izrael.
   Pa njohur keto tri ceshtje , nuk mund te kuptosh dot :  kryqin e Krishtit, vdekjen dhe ringjalljen e Krishtit, Shpetimin e njeriut prej skllaverise se mekatit, perse Jezus Krishti lindi me ane te Frymes se Shenjte dhe te virgjeres Mari, perese Jezusi duhej te shkonte ne kryq, si dhe plote gjera te tjera.
 Dy ceshtjet e para i kam sqaruar tek temat e meparshme. kryesisht po ndalem tek ceshtaj e trete.
   #  Ligji i Perendise , dhene njeriut nepermjet kombit te Izraelit.
 Ne asnje lliber tjeter nuk do te mund te gjeni ligjine Perendise , pervecse ne biblen e Perendise.
 Perendia i dha kombit te vet Izraelit ligjin e tij, dhe kjo u be e mundur me ane te prijesit te ketij kombi , Mojsiut. Tek Eksodi, Ligji i Pereterire, dhe libra te tjere biblike, ju mund te gjeni nje material te plote rreth Ligjit qe Perendia i dha Kombit te vet Izraelit.  
   Pyetja eshte: Perse Perendia i dha kombit te tij kete Ligj?   Cili ishte qellimi i Ligjit?
 Le ti shohim me kujdes keto pyetje.
 Perendia perzgjodhi nje komb nga te gjitha kombet e botes, kete perzgjedhje e beri per te realizuar planin e tij , per shpetimin e njeriut nga vdekja, te cilin e premton qysh ne Eden , kur kombet nuk kishin ardhur ne ekzistence.
 Se pari , Perendia i dha Ligjin kombit te tij, sepse ky komb duhej te udhehiqej dhe te jetonte  jo simbas parimit te botes, por simbas parimit te Perendise.  Psh. Nese ju banoni ne amerike , duhet te udhehiqeni prej ligjit amerikan. Pikerisht  Izraeli ishte populli i Zotit , pra ai duhejt te jetonte simbas vullnetit te Zotit Perendi. Perendia ja dha kete ligj Popullit te tij , ne menyre qe ai te njihte dhe te zbatonte autritetin e Perendise, ne menyre qe ai  ti bindej pushtetit te Perendise si dhe te udhehiqej simbas drejtesise se Perndise. Ligji i Perendise eshte parimi i drejtesise se Tij. 
 Ligji qe Perendia i dha popullit te tij , kishte nje sere qellimesh, te cilat jane: Populli i Perendise te njihte mekatin,  te njihte dobesine e njeriut ne mardhenie me mekatin, te njihte drejtesine e Perendise, te njihte dhe te pranonte se ishte plotesisht nen mekat dhe i pafuqishem per te mposhtur mekatin, te njihte dhe te pranonte se ishte i pafuqishem per te mbajtur ligjin e Perendise te pashkelur, kjo , per shkak te dobesise se natyres mekatare te njeiut .Dhe qellimi me i rendesishem i ligjit ishte : Populli i Perendise te njihte Jezus Krishtin shpetimtar.
   Ligji i Perendise ne thelb te tij  permbante ligje mbi ate cka duhej njeriu te bente, mbi ate cka duhej njeriu te mos bente, si dhe menyren e shfajsimit mbi shkeljet qe njeriu bente ne ligj, per shkak te natyrs se tij mekatare..  Kjo ishte e vetmja menyre nerpemejt se ciles , Perendia i tregoi njeriut me ane te ligjit  te tij (nepermjet kombit te Izraelit), se : Te shkelesh ligjin e Perendise , do te thote te shkelesh drejtesine , dhe kush shkel drejtesine tregon se eshte ende nen mekat. 
 Nepermejt Ligjit Perendia i vertetoi njeriut, se ai eshte i pafuqishem qe te mbaje drejtesine Perendise, dmth, te jete i pamaktashem. ky eshte konkluzioni i Ligjit.  Pikerisht Perendia , i cili e dinte se njeriu ishte i dobet dhe i pafuqishem  ne kete pike, dha, nepermejt ligjit te tij  edhe menyren e shfajsimit prej mekatit  sa here qe njeriu e shkelte  ligjin e Perendise, dmth. sa here qe njeriu mekatonte.  Prandaj Ligji i Perndise permbante dhe ligje mbi shlyerjen e meketatit, e cila behej nepermjet derdhjes se gjakut te nje sakrifice mbi latar. kjo ishte menya e shlyerjes, prej mekatit.
 Nuk mund te njohesh drejtesine e Perendise , pa njohur ligjin e Perendise. Nuk mund te njohesh mekatin pa njohur ligjin e Perendise. Gjoni thote : Mekati eshte shkelja e ligjit . 1Gjon:3:4:   
 Po keshtu Pali thote: si do ta dinja qe eshte mekat te lakmosh , nese ligji nuk do ta thoshte nje gje te tille?
  Kombi i Izraelit mesoi prej ligjit se :
 # Shkelja e Ligjit te Perendise , eshte mekat.
 #Njeriu eshte i pafuqishem per te mbajtur ligjine Perendise te pashkelur.
 #Njeriu qe shkel Ligjin , eshte nen denim te mekatit.
 #Mekati shlyhet vetem  me ane te gjakut te sakrifices mbi altarin e tempullit te Perendise.
 Pyetja eshte: Perendia i premtoi shpetimin prej mekatit vetem kombit te Izraelit, apo mbare njerzimit?
 Zanafilla 3:15: , na tregon se Perendia jep kete premtim qysh ne Eden , kur nuk kishte asnje komb mbi dhe, kur nuk kishte Izrael. 
 Perendia na tregon bile edhe menyren se si do te ndeshet satani me faren e Gruas(Jezusin e lindur prej Marijes), dhe perfundimisht fara e gruas do ti shtype koken te ligut Satana. 
 Me kete dua te them se premtimi nuk ishte vetem per Izraelin. Mire Izraeli kishte ligjin e Perndise , po kombet e tjera  a e kishin nje ligj te tille? A kishin mundesi kombet e tjera pervec Izraelit, qe te shfajsoheshin prej mekatit , ashtu si Izraeli bente nepermjet flijimit te nje kafshe mbi altar? A e njihnin kombet e tjerea se cfare do te thote shkelje e ligjit dhe cfare do te thote mekat?
  Perendia eshte besnik mbi ate qe premton , ai e mban premtimin sepse nuk eshte si njeriu. Premtimi i tij qysh ne Eden, tregon se Ai do ta shpetonte te gjithe krijesen e tij prej mekatit, qofte Izrailit, qofte arab, apo dicka tjeter. 
   Vazhdon. 
 Deshmuesi i Krishtit

----------


## i krishteri

Arsyeja qe njerezit nuk pranojne kryqin jane dy edhe jane nga dy lloj njerezish:
1- deshmimtaret e jehovait nuk e pranojne sepse mendojne se Jezusi vdiq ne nje dru te drejte, pa e menduar mire se ai un vra nepermjet ligjit romak qe ishte kryqezimi ose varja ne kryq!

2- Sepse Jezusi tha "bota nuk ju urren juve por mua sepse une deshmoj qe veprat e saja jane ne keqija..."(gjoni 7:7). D.m.th. qe njeriu nuk do te vije tek drita qe te shndrise(eshte si njeriu qe bie ne nje puset edhe ne fillim bie era edhe do te dale por kur ze ngroht nuk çohet me edhe nuk do qe te tjeret ta levisin nga rehati qe ka zene), sepse nuk do te largohet nga veset edhe mekatet e veta, edhe tjetra sepse shume veta nuk e dine kuptimit te kryqit. Ata mendojne se eshte per te gjykuar ose vuajte edhe vdekje por nuk e kuptojne qe eshte shpetimi i tyre!!!

Zoti ju sjellte te gjithe atyre qe e marrin per keq kuptimin e kryqit!!! :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## deshmuesi

Le te vazhdojme me ceshtjen:
   " Ligji i Perendise dhene njeriut nepermejt kombit te Izraelit."
   Ne temen e mesiperme folem rreth Ligjit , qe Perendia i dha Izraelit, si kombit te tij te Perzgjedhur nga gjitha kombet e botes.   Pyetja ime eshte :
 # A solli Ligji i Perendise shpetimin e  njeriut prej mekatit ?
 # A ishte premtimi i Perndise per shpetimin e njeriut nga mekati, nepermejt Ligjit te tij?
  Ligji i Perendise nuk e solli dot shpetimin e njeriut nga mekati, per faktin se  ne thelb te njeriut   (ne mish te tij) banon mekati. Ligji  vertetoi se : njeriu ne thelb (ne mish te tij) , eshte vecse nje mekatar. 
 Pra Ligji i mbylli te gjitha gjerat nen denim.  Imagjinoni nje njeri i cili ndodhet ne bangon e te akuzuarve per shkak te fajit qe ka kryer. Ai eshte i mbyllur ne qeli dhe pret te gjykohet .Gjykatesi ne baze te ligjit do te shpalle denimin. Asnje ligj nuk mund ta nxjere kete fajtor   te pafajshem, sepse ligji perfaqson dhe kryen drejtesine , Ligji refen fajin dhe  ndeshkon  fajtorin. Me kete dua te them se, kjo eshte mardhenia e njeriut me  Perendine, pikerisht kete fakt Perendia ja tregoi njeriut nepermejt ligjit te tij. Po keshtu ,  ky ishte  edhe nje nder qellimet e ligjit te Perendise.
 #Por atehere cfare duhej te beje njeriu per tu shpetuar nga mekati dhe vdekja? Ligji i Perendise na tregon se njeriu eshte aq i dobet sa, qe, ai , nuk eshte ne gjendje qe ta mbaje Ligjin e Perendise te pashkelur. Jakobi ne letren e tij thote se , nese njeriu e shkel ligjin e Perendise qofte dhe ne nje pike, ai  e ke shkelur ate plotesisht. Po keshtu  Gjoni ne letren e tij te pare thote se : kush shkel Ligjin e Perendsie ka mekatuar. Perse? Sepse Shkelja e Ligjit eshte mekat. Kjo e vertete eshte nje nder qellimet me te rendesishme te ligjit te Perendise.  Atehere lind pyetja:   A gjenden mundesi dhe fuqi  brenda  njeriu, per te mos e shkelur Ligjin e Perendise?
 Pikerisht Perendia nepermjet Ligjit, i tregoi Izraelit dhe botes mbare se , brenda njeriut nuk ka azgje te mire Mark:7:21: Pra  njeriu nuk mund ta mbaje dot  Ligjin e Perendise te pashkelur, per shkaka te netyres se tij mektare.
  Pyetja qe vjen eshte :
  # Meqenese  njeriu nuk ka mundesi qe ta mbaje ligjin e Perendise te pashkelur atehere:  cila eshte rruga e shpetimit  nga vdekja?
 # Valle Perendia e dergoi Ligjin e tij  si nje deshmi kunder njeriut?
  Perballe ketij fakti kemi dy ceshtje. 
 E para: Perendia i premton shpetimin njeriut  nga mekati dhe vdekja  qysh ne Eden, kur ende kombet nuk kishin ardhur ne ekzistence. 
 E dyta:  Njeriu vete , nepermjet Ligjit te Perendise,  arin ne konkluzionin se : ai eshte krejtesisht i pafuqishem qe ta mbaje ligjin  Perendise te pa shkelur , per shkak te mekatit qe banon ne mish te tij. Keto  dy ceshtje  na nxjerin ne  konkluzion se , asnje zgjidhje nuk mund te vije prej njeriut. Njeriu eshte plotesisht i mundur prej mekatit  dhe i mbyllur nen ndeshkim te ligjit, ky eshte dhe konkluzioni qe Ligji sjell tek njeriu.
 Pra alternativa e vetem qe mbetet per shpetim te njeriut nga vdekja ,eshte Perendia.
 Perse themi keshtu? 
   Se pari ,kete e them sepse, ana njerezore per te mundur mekatin eshte plotesisht e pamundur, ky eshte konkluzioni  dhe qellimi i Ligjit, dhe se dyti: Perendia eshte ai qe jep premtimin mbi shpetimin e njeriut, nga vdekaj.  Bibla na tregon se Perndia eshte besnik ne ato qe premton. Pra arrijme ne konkluzionin se shpetimi i njeriut prej mekatit dhe vdekjes , do te vije vetem prej Perendise.
 Apostulli Pal na tregon tek Glatasit kapitulli i dyte se , Premtimi i Perendise per shpetim , nuk vjen me ane te ligjit, pra nuk ka shprese per shpetim me ane te ligjit. Perse? Sepse Ligji ndeshkon fajtorin , dhe ne kete rast fajtori eshte njeriu, pra Ligji nuk te shfajson dot prej mektatit, perkundrazi ai te tregon se je fajtor dhe je nen denim te mekatit. Pra ligji e mbyll cdo gje nen ndeshkim. Gjithashtu Pali tek Galatasit 3:23-24: thote se Ligji  ishte mesuesi yne per tek Krishti, e  megjithese Ligji e mbylli cdo gje nen denim , ai ishte nje mesues i kombit te Perendise  per tek Krishti . 
 Por perse Ligji i mesoi Izrailitet qe te shkonin tek Krishti?
  Ketu vijme tek premtimi i Perendise , profecite dhe Shkrimet.  Hebrenjte dinin plotesisht nepemjet shkrimeve dhe profecive se Perendia do te dergonte Mesine , i cili do ta shpetonte Popullin e Zotit.  Gjithashtu nepermejt proifecive ishte parathene gjithshka per Mesine , qe nga menyra e lindjes, mrekullite e shumta qe ai do te bente, si dhe vuajtja e tij  ne kryq.  Pra Hebrenjte simbas shkrimeve dhe profecive ishin ne pritje te plote te Mesise shpetimtar. Populli i Perendise  u ndergjegjesua plotesisht se nepermjet Ligjit njihet mekati , njihet drejtesia e Perendise dhe dobesia e njeriut, pra nepermejt veprave te Ligjit, nuk mund te shfajsohesh nga mekati. Kjo beri te mundur qe ata te prisnin ardhjen e Shpetimtarit , i cili ishte premtuar prej  Perendise, i deklaruar simbas Shkrimeve dhe  i parathene nga profetet. Gjithashtu  ata ishin te bindur  se, ne mardhenie me Perndine dhe Ligjin e Perendise ata ishin vecse mekatare dhe te mbyllur nen denim te mekatit. Pikerisht  ne kete moment , kur kombi i Perendise  si te thuash ishte bere gati per te pritur Mesine shpetimtar,  Perndia dergoi Birin  e tij te vetemlindur,qe te ndeshet me mekatin dhe vdekjen. Ktu fillon te realizohet premtimi i Perndise.  
 Vazhdon:
Deshmeusi i Krishtit.

----------


## deshmuesi

Perseri le te vazhdojme me ceshtjen e fundit : Ligji i Perendise , dhene njeriut nepermjet kombit te Izraelit.
 Ne temat e mesiperme une solla fjalen e Bibles , ku nepermejt se ciles Perendia na shpjegon rendesine e Ligjit dhe qellimin e tij. Perfundimisht themi dhe dalim ne konkluzionin se: Ligji i Perendise nuk solli shfajsimin e Njeriut nga mekati, pra njeriu nuk mund te behej i DRJEJTE, me ane te veprave te Ligjit te Perendise. Perkundrazi  themi se, me ane te Ligjit  u arrit njohja e mekatit, u pranua dobesia e njeriut  per ta mbajtur ate te pashkellur, u arrit perfundimi se cdo gje ishte nen ndeshkim te ligjit, si dhe mesimi qe Ligji  ju dha Izrailiteve per tek Krishti.
 Por le te vazhdojme me tej.
 Mekati.
 Eshte e rendesishme qe te njihet se cfare do te thote  "MEKAT".
 Bibla eshte i vetmi nder te vetmit libra qe na jep plotesisht mesimin mbi njohjen e "MEKATIT", karakterin, fuqine dhe perfundimin qe "MEAKTI" sjell tek njeriu. 
 Gjoni thote se : Shkelaj e Ligjit te Perendise eshte "MEKAT". ME kete fakt Gjoni na tregon se qe te njohesh mekatin duhet me patjeter te njohesh dhe te dish Ligjin e Perendise . Perese?  Sepse  ne Ligjin e Perendise  shpallet drejtesia dhe parimi perfekt i Zotit Perendi. Njeriu se pari duhet te njohe Perndine , dhe te njohesh Perendine do te thote Te njohesh karakterin dhe fuqine e tij. Bibla eshte i vetmi liber , ku Perendia na e zbulon drjetesine , karaterin dhe fuqine e tij  si i vetmi Zot e Perendi Jehovah.
  Ligji i Perendise  ne thelb te tij kishte Dhjete urdhra, ku nepermejt te cilave Perendia i tregon kombit te tij Izrael, se si ai duhet te jete ne mardhenie me Perendine, se si ai duhet te jete ne mardhenie me te afermine tij , si dhe regullsia qe ai duhet te ndjeke per ti zbatuar ato pike per pike. Exod:20:
 Mbajtja e dhjete urdheresave ne teresi prej njeriut  ishte teper e 
  veshtire, per faktin se njeriu trashegoi prej Adamit dhe Eves natyren e "Mekatit. "  Pikerisht Perendia duke e njohur kete dobesi tek njeriu , dha tek Ligji i tij  edhe menyren e shfajsimit prej "Mekatit", nepermjet sakrificave qe beheshin ne Altar, por kjo duhet theksuar ishte vetem per popullin e Perendise , Izraelin.
 Shume njerez nuk e njohin  "Mekatinn" , Karakterin,  natyren si dhe perfundimin e tij.   Ne te gjithe librat fetare, pevec Bibles ,do te gjesh te shkrojtur fjalen "MEKAT" , por te pa zbuluar ne thelb , ne natyre dhe ne karakter. Ata thone: vetem Perendia te fal mekatin , por nuk njohin se cfare eshte "MEKAT". Perese? Sepse nuk kane te shkrojtur Ligjin qe Perendia dha per te  njohur  "MEKATIN".   Nese nuk e njeh dhe konkretizon te keqen , nuk mund ti ruhesh asaj. Njeriu fillon te ktheje nga nje rruge e gabuar , pasi ka mesuar se rruga qe ndjek eshte e gabuar. Pikerisht ketu qendron e verteta e Perendise . Ai i mesoi kombit te tij , nepermejt Ligjit te tij , qe te njohe "MEKATIN" dhe pasojen e tij, dhe ne kete menyre te kthehet nga rruga e "MEKATIT". Pa kete njohje , askush nuk vjen dot tek Perendia . 
 Vete Zoti Krisht na jep nje rrefim te plote rreth "Mekatit,"natyres, dhe vendbanimit te tij tek njeriu. Ja se cfare ju tha Ai Judenjve tek MArk:7:21:23:
  "  Sepse nga brenda, domethene nga zemra e njeriut dalin mendimet e mbrapshta, shkeljet e kurores,kurverimi, vrasjet, vjedhjet, lakmite, ligesite, mashtrimet, ndyresia , smira, blasfemija, kryelartesia , budallalleku. Te gjita keto te mbrapshta dalin nga brenda dhe e ndotin njeriun."
 Shikjoni se cfare mesimi te shkelqyer na jep Zoti Jezus , pere te njohur  mekatin ne thelb te tij,  gjithashtu Ai na zbulon dhe vendodhjen e tij tek njeriu, dhe Jezusi thote se mekati  eshte brenda njeriut, ne zemern e tij.
  "Mekati" eshte nje e keqe e madhe , qe njeriu e mbart cdo dite te jetes se tij ketu ne toke, dhe ne fund eshte i detyruar qe te mare pagen etij , vdekjen.
 Po keshtu Pali tek Galat:5:16-21:
 Na tregon se "Mekati" qendron ne mish te njeriut,  se "Mekati " eshte pjesa themelore e vullnetit njerezor. Pali thote:  Dhe veprat e mishit jane: kuroreshkelja, kurveria, ndyresia, shthurja, idhujtaria, magjia , armiqesimi, grindjet, zilite, merite, percarjet , erezite, smira , vrasjet, te dehurit,  grykesia.  
 Ne fund Pali na tregon se ata njerez qe bejnen keto gjera, nuk do ta trashegojne mbreterine Perendise. Perese?  Sepse jane duke ecur nen "Mekat", dhe te ecesh nen mekat , do te thote qe te shkelesh Ligjin e Perendise, dhe te shkelesh Ligjin e Perendise do te thote , te thyesh drejtesine, dhe te thyesh drejtesine e Perendise do te thote te thote te maresh pagen e mekatit qe eshte vdekja. 
 Jo pa qellim e sqarova shkurtimisht se cfare eshte "MEKATI", natyra , karakyteri, fuqija dhe paga e tij. Bibla na nxjer ne konkluzion se fundi i mekatit eshte Ferri.
 Le te kthehemi tek ceshtja jone: Ligji i Perendise.
   #Ardhja e Mesise, simbas premtimit, shkrimeve dhe profeteve.
 Vazhdon.
 Deshmuesi i Krishtit.

----------


## deshmuesi

Ardhja e Mesise.
 Po e filloj me pyetjet:
  # Perese duhej te vinte Mesia? 
  #Cili ishte qellimi i tij?
  #Mesia erdhi vetem per Izraelin apo per te gjithe boten mbare?
 Keto jane pyejte  teper te rendesishme, te cilat une do ti trajtoj gjete ketij diskutimi.
 Ne aritem ne perfundimin se: Ligji i Perendise  nuk solli shfajsimin e njeriut nga mekati. Nuk e  cliroi dote njeriun nga denimi i mekatiti por perkundrazi e mbylli cdo gje nen ndeshkim te Ligjit.
 Apostulli Pal , icili ishte nje njohes i shkelqyer i Ligjit , thote se , Ligji i Perendise beri te mundur qe cdo goje te heshte  dhe e gjithe bota ti jete neneshtruar gjykimit te Perendise.  Pali thote se Perballe Ligjit te Perendise cdo njeri verteton se eshte plotesiht nje mekatar dhe i vdekshem , se eshte nje njeri i dobet per tu bere i DREJTE simbas DREJTESISE se Perendise. Pra me pak fjale , Pali tregon se askush nuk mund te jete i shfajsuar nepermjet mbajtjes se Ligjit, pasi njeriu eshte nje qenie e dobet per te mbajtur dhe bere drejtesine e Pernidise. Po keshtu Pali na tregon se e gjithe bota do te gjykohet me ane te ketij Ligji qe Perendia i dergoi Popullit te vet Izrael. Ne kete konteks lind pyetja:
   Meqenese njeriu eshte kaq i dobet per te mbajtur Ligjin e Perendise , atehere kush mund ti shpetoje ndeshkimit te Perendise, sepse sic thote Pali ; bota eshte neneshtruar gjykimit te Perendise per shkak te mekatit?  
 Bibla del ne perfundimin se : Cdo njeri eshte i PADREJTE , dmth cdo njeri  eshte shkeles i Ligjit te Perendise. Pali del ne kete perfundim: 
 Romak:3:9-10:
    Pali thote : " .. E kemi treguar qe ne fakt qe me perpara se si Judenjte(populli i Perendise), ashtu edhe Greket(jo cifutet), jane te gjithe nen mekat, sic eshte shkruar: nuk ka asnje te drejete as edhe nje."
 Perse Apostulli Pal del ne kete konkluzion? I vetmi fakt ku Pali mbeshtetet dhe del ne kete konkluzion eshte ,Ligji i Perendise. Perballe Ligjit cdo njeri eshte mekatar. 
    #Ardhja e Mesise.
  Perendia kishte premtuar per ardhjen e Mesise Shpetimtar, i cili do ta clironte njeriun prej Mekatit, dhe te clirohesh prej mekatit do te thote , te clirohesh nga ndeshkimi i Ligjit.  Por duhet permendur fakti se ky premtim e ka zanafillen e tij qysh ne Eden, kur nuk kishte asnje komb mbi dhe. Ky eshte nje nder faktet me te rendesishme qe Bibla pohon. Perese? Sepse premtimi per shpetimin e   njeriut nga vdekja ,  u be per te gjithe pasardhjen e Adamit, dmth : Per te gjithe njerezimin mbare.
 Profetet dhe shkrimet pohojne rreth ardhjes se Mesise , pikerisht te nisur nga ky premitm  i Perendise , te cilin e premtoi  qysh ne Eden. Kjo fakton katerciperisht se Bibla ka nje mendim dhe nje autor , Perendine Jehovah. 
 Mesia erdhi  ne kombin e tij Izrael. Lindja e tij u krye plotesisht simbas Shkrimeve dhe profecive.  Por perse erdhi  Mesia?  Ai  erdhi qe te cliroje njeriun prej mekatit dhe vdekjes, pra ta sjelle njeriun ne paqe te plote me Perendine, ne te njejtat mardheni qe ai i kishte dikur, qysh ne Eden. 
 Mesia pasi hyri  ne sinagoge mori librin e profetit  Isaia, dhe gjeti vendin ku ishte shkruar: Luka 4:16-21:
 " Fryma e Zotit eshte mbi mua , sepse ai me vajosi per te ungjillizuar te varfrit; ai me dergoi per te sheruar ata qe kane Zemer te thyer, per te shpallur clirimin e te burgosurve dhe kthimin e te parit te verberve, per te cliruar perseri te shtypurit, dhe per te predikuar vitin e preanueshem te Zotit . Me pas  ai tha: 
 Sot ky Shkrim u permbush ne veshet tuaja."
 Perendia me ne fund e beri realitet premtimin e tij per shpetimin e njeriut nga vdekja dhe mekati Zanafill:3:15:
  Vazhdon. 
 Deshmuesi i Krishtit.

----------


## deshmuesi

Ardhja e Mesise.
 Mesia eshte Jezus Krishti . Por si e priti populli i Izraelit?
  Ne te gjitha shkrimet dhe profetet ishte treguar gjithshka rreth ardhjes se Mesise, rreth shenjave , menyren  e lindjes, mrekullite e tij, vajtjen ne kryq dhe ringjalljen nga vdekja.
 Por le te shohim se si e pranoi Prifteria e Izraelit , icili drejtonte popullin e Izraelit simbas mesimit te Perendise.
  Ne shkrim ishte thene se perpara Mesise, do te vinte dhe profeti i fundit  i cili do ti deshmonte popullit te Izraelit ,Mesine e derguar prej Perendise. 
 Fillimisht le te ndjekim menyren se si lindi  Jezus Krishti.
  #Lindja
 Bibla na tregon se Jezusi lindi me ane te Frymes se Shenjte dhe te virgjeres Mari. Shume njerez para ketij fakti  jane teper mosbesues. E kemi te veshtire qe  te kuptojme mbi menyren e ngjizjes   te te virgjeres Marie, nga Fryma e Perendise, por e kemi te lehte ta pranojme ate, nese e njohim fuqine  dhe qellimin e Perendise.  Fakti qe kemi perpara eshte ky: e virgjera  Marie u ngjiz  prej Frymes se Perendise dhe lindi njeriun Jezus, i cili ishte Mesia i premtuar.
 Por le te shohim faktin llogjik te kesaj menyre lindjeje dhe le te arsyetojme simbas diturise se Perendise. Bibla na jep nje fakt te pakundershtueshem dhe argument bindes  se perse Jezusi duhej te lindej ne kete menyre. Nese ne do te pranonim lindjen e Jezusit nepermjet kesaj ngjizjejej te jashtezakonshme , dhe te mos njihnim arsyen se perse Perendia e dha kete menyre lindjeje per Birin e tij Zotin Krisht, atehere do te ishim plotesisht ne nje konfjuzitet te plote. Bibla na tregon menyren e jashtezakonshme te lindjes se Jezusit , por ne anen tjeter na jep shpjegimin dhe arsyen  se perse Jezusi duhej te lindej ne kete menyre .    
   Doktrina te ndryshme perpiqen qe te shpallin mesime te gabuara rreth ketij fakti  qe Perendia na parathote ne Biblen e tij. Kurani , i cili i perket beimit islam, flet  rreth lindjes se nje profeti imagjinar, i cili quhet  Isa  , dhe perpiqet qe ta perngjasoje ate me Jezusin e bibles . E megjithse ai periqet qe ta paraqite ate si nje rast te njejte , ai eshte konfjuz ne  shpjegimin e arsyes se kasaj menyre te linduri.  Argumenti i tyre rreth proftit   Isa (i cili eshte imagjinar) eshte : Allahu e beri kete lindje  ne menyre qe  te tregoje se sa i fuqishem ai eshte,(por gjithsesi kjo eshte ceshtja e tyre qe ka te beje me Isane  e tyre, i cili nuk ka asgje te perbashket me Jezusin e Bibles)   
  Ky lloj argumenti  qe kurani paraqet , bije plotesisht poshte    ndaj argumentit qe bibla tregon rreth arsyes,  se, perse Jesus Krishti  lindi me ane te Frymes se Shenjte dhe te Virgjeres Marije. Pra argumenti i tyre verteton katercipersisht , se Isaja i tyre nuk ka azgje te perbashket me qellimin e Perendise, dhe  me Birin e Perendise Zotin Krisht. 
   Le ta shohim konkretisht argumentin e Bibles .
 Ne temat e meparshme ne pame se e gjithe raca njerzore  trashegoi prej Adamit dhe Eves natyren e mekatit dhe vdekjen, kjo per faktin se ata nuk ju binden urdherit te Perendise. Gjithashtu ne pame se njeriu mekatar, icili trashegoi natyren e mekatit si pasardhes i  Adamit , perballe Ligjit te Perendise  eshte vecse nje FAJTOR, i cili do te ndeshkohet nga ligji. Po keshtu  ne pame se , cdo njeri pa perjashtim perballe ligjit te Perendise eshte nje mekatar i cili pret  gjykimin e   Perendise.  Keto fakte na nxjerin ne perfundimin se: cdo njeri  qe lind ne kete bote, nga mardhenia e Burrit me Gruan , eshte nje  pasardhes i Adamit dhe Eves ,  si rjedhim ai eshte   nje trashegues i mekatit dhe vdekjes.  Gjithashtu nese ne shohim  ne Librin e Zanafilles, ne kemi Premtimin qe Perendia ben per shpetimin e njeriut nga vdekja,Zanafill:3:15: dhe konkretisht Perendia na flet atje per nje ndeshje midis FARES se GRUAS  dhe SATANIT  , ku satani eshte princi i mekatit dhe vdekjes. Pyetja vjen :
  #Si duhet te jete ai njeri i cili do te ndeshet me Satanin , me mekatin dhe vdekjen?  
  Nese e analizojme me kujdes kete varg te Zanafilles, Perendia na thote se , Ai njeri do te jete  FARRA e dale prej   GRUAS, pra pa ndikimin e BURRIT.   Pra kemi te bejme me nje ngjizje te ndryshme nga ajo e natyrshmja.   Por perse? Le te pyesim: A nuk mund te lindej dot ky njeri prej Burrit dhe Grruas? A nuk do te kishim ne te dy rastete te njejtin perfundim?  Jo. Fakti eshte se  "FARRA" do te dilte prej GRUAS dhe jo prej BURRIT.  Nese  Ky njeri do te lindej  nga mardhenia e BURRIT dhe GRUAS , atehere ai do te ishte   nje pasardhes i  ADAMIT dhe EVES, dhe si i tille  ai njeri do te trashegonte  natyren e mekatit dhe vdekjen. Nese ky njeri do te trashegonte mekatin dhe vdekjen , atehere ai  do te ishte nen denim te mekatit dhe do te ndeshkohej prej LIGJIT te Perenidse ashtu si e gjithe raca njerzore mbare.  
  Shpetimtari duhej te ishte me i forte se mekati, me i forte se vdekja,  sepse ai do te vinte pikerisht per ti mundur ato , ne menyre qe ta  shpetonte  njeriun prej mekatit dhe vdekjes.  Arsyeja se perse JEzusi lindi ne nje menyre krejt te jashtezakonshme nga ajo e cdo njeriu  , ishte fakti se  ai nuk duhej te ishte pasardhes i Adamit dhe Eves, ne menyre qe te mos trashegonte mekatin dhe vdekjen.  A ishte pikerisht keshtu Jezus Krishti ?  Po.  Jezusi  lindi jo nga mardhenia e burrit me gruan , por nga Fryma e Perendise dhe e Virgjera Mari. Fjala e "VIRGJER" deshmon se nuk ishte nje ngjizje njerezore prej vullnetit te Burrit.
  Bibla deshmon katerciperisht se Jezus Krishti ishte i vetmi njeri qe jetoi mbi faqen e tokes, i cili nuk e shkeli Ligjin e Perendise ne  asnje pike . Pra Ai ishte i DREJTE  ne syte e Perendise.
 Vazhdon.
 Deshmuesi i Krishtit.

----------


## deshmuesi

Ardhja e Mesise ne Izrael , ishte qellimi perfundimtar i premitimit  te Perendise. Te gjithe Profetet, Shkrimi dhe  Ligji marnin perfundimin e tyre , me ardhjen e Mesise. 
 A e pranuan kreret e Izraelit Jezusin, si  Mesia i derguar prej Perendise Jehovah?
 Fatkeqesisht kreret e priftrinjve, farisenjte, shkruesit dhe saducenjte,te cilet dretjonin Izraelin,  nuk e njohen Jezusin si Mesia i derguar prej Perendise. Pra aotoriteti i Izraelit, nuk e njohu  dhe pranoi Jezusin si Mesia  i derguar  prej Perendise. 
   Kjo :
   #  Se pari:Ata mendonin se Mesia do te vinte me nje ushtri prej qiellit dhe do  ti clironte ata prej romakeve.
   # Sedyti: Menyra se si Jezusi jetoi ne mardhenie me rregullat dhe menyren e mbajtjes se ligjit , per ta ishte jo e regullt.
   #Se treti: Shoqeria e Jezusit, miqte e Jezusit ,  ishin nga shtresat me te varfra, me te pashkolluara dhe me te ulta te Izraelit , dhe judenjte dilnin ne konkluzionin se: A  ka mundesi  Mesia  i Perendise te shoqerohet  dhe te rije bashke me mekataret?!
   #Se katerti: Deklarimi i Jezusit si Biri i Perendise, si  dhe te qenit e tij nje me Atin Perendi , per Judenjte  ishte vecse nje blasfemi. 
   #Se pesti: Ata nuk besonin qe Jezusi kishte lindur prej Frymes se Shenjte dhe te virgjeres Marie, per ata, ati i Jezusit ishte Jozefi dhe jo Ati Perendi..
 Ka dhe plote ceshtje te tjera , te cilat i cuan kreret e Judenjve qe te mos e njohin Jezusin si Mesia i Perendise.
       # Por a ishte ne te vertete Jezusi, Mesia?
Bibla verteton katerciperisht se Jezusi eshte Mesia, Jezusi permbush plotesisht:  Shrkimin, Profecitedhe Ligjin. 
 Nuk po sjell shume shkrime per ta vertetuar kete fakt , por po sjell  shkurtimisht, vetem disa prej tyre.
    1 -Jezusi permdushi Shkrimin:
 Mendioj se vargu me flagrant per kte eshte tek Zanafilla :3:!5:
Pereindia i tha Satanit:
 " Dhe une do te shtie armiqesi midis teje dhe Gruas, midis fares sate dhe fares se saj; fara e saj do te shtype koken tende, dhe ti do ti plagosesh thembren e fares se saj."
 Shkurtimisht shpjegimi eshte ky:
    Gruaja eshte : Maria.
    Fara e gruas eshte: Jezusi i lindur prej Gruas.
    Fara e satanit eshte : Mekati paga e te cilit eshte vdekja.
    Plagosja e Fares se gruas ne thember prej satanit eshte:       
 Kryqezimi i Krishtit.
    Shtypja e kokes se satanit , prej fares se gruas eshte :Ffitorja e Krishtit mbi satanin dhe vdekjen.
   2-Jezusi permbushi profecite:
 Isaia:7:14:
 " Prandaj vete Zoti do tju japa nje shenje : Ja e VIRGJERA do te e mbetet me barre dhe do te linde nje femije te cilin do ta quaje EMANUEL."
  Isaia:9:5:
 " Sepse na ka lindur nje femije, nje femije na eshte dhene. Mbi supet e tij do te mbeshtetet perandorija dhe do te quhet Keshilltar i admirueshem, Perendi i fuqishem, Ate i perjetshem, Princi i paqes."
 Psalmi:22:16-18:
" Sepse qente me kane rrethuar, nje grup keqeberesish me rrine rrotull, me kane shpuar duart dhe kembet. 
 Une mund ti numuroj te gjitha koskat e mija, ato me shikojne dhe me keqyrin.
 Ndajne midis tyre rrobat e mija dhe hedhin ne short tuniken time."
 Zoti parathote per ringjalljen  Krishtit:
 Isaia: 45:13:
 " Une e ringjalla ate ne drejtesine time dhe do te sheshoj  tere rruget e tij.."
  #Jezusi permnbushi ligjin.
 Kjo eshte dhe ceshtja , per te cilen une do te flas ne temen qe vjen.
 Vazhdon. Deshmuesi i Krishtit.

----------


## berat96

Amen.  Shume inkurajues shkrimi yt, deshmues.  Zoti te bekofte dhe te dhente akoma edhe me shume paqe e dashuri.

----------


## deshmuesi

Jezusi permbushi Ligjin.
  Ne temen e me siperme shtjellova se , Jezusi ishte Krishti  ose Mesia, i derguari i Perendise.  Dhe konkretisht pame se Jezusi I permbushi : 
 #Shrkimet e Shenjta.
 # Profecite .
 #Ligjine Perendise.
 Per dy ceshtjet  e para fola ne temen e mesiperme , ndersa tani do te fals per  ceshtjen e trete: Permbushja  qe Jezusi i beri Ligjit te Perendise.
      Cfare do te thote te permbushesh Ligjin e Prendise.
  Fjala:"Permbushje" , simbas kuptimit biblik  ka nje spekter te gjere veprimesh. Konkretisht si e permbushi Jezusi Ligjin e Perendise?  Ai e permbushi ate ne tri pika:
 1- Jezusi e mbajti Ligjin e Perendise , pa e shkelur ate ne asnje pike.
 2- Jezusi e plotesoi  Ligjin  perfundimisht.
 3- Jezusi e cliroi njeriun nga ndeshkimi i Ligjit.
           Se pari le te flasim shkurtimisht per piken e pare:
    # Jezusi e mbajti Ligjin e Perendise  pa e shkelur ate ne asnje pike.
  Ne temat e meparshme ne arritem ne pefundimin se , njeriu ne mardhenie me Ligjin e Perendise  eshte vecse nje shkeles, dhe te shkelesh Ligjin do te thote te  mekatosh. Shkelja e Ligjit , thote Gjoni , eshte mekat. Pra perfundimisht dolem ne konkluzionin biblik se, asnjenjeri  mbi faqen e dheut nuk mund ta mbaje Ligjin e Perendise te pashkelur, sepse eshte  pasardhes i Adamit dhe Eves , prej te cileve trashegon edhe natyren e mekatit. 
   Me poshte shpjeguam simbas se vertetes biblike se, Jezusi nuk erdhi si nje pasardhes i Adamit  dhe Eves, pra kjo beri te mundur qe ai te mos e trashegonte natyren e mekatit , sepse pikerisht ai duhej te ishte me i forte se mekati ne menyre qe te ndeshej me te. Sillni nder mend vargun tek Zanaf:3:15: ku Zoti Perendi midis te tjerash i tha satanit : Une do te shtie armiqesi midis Fares sate, (dhe fara e satanit eshte mekati), dhe fares se Gruas(dmth. Krishtit). Pra , armiqesi midis fares se satanit dhe fares se Gruas, do te thote :  Beteja e Jezusit me mekatin  dhe vdekjen. 
   Bibla del ne konkluzionin se Jezusi nuk mekatoi asjnehere . Perese? Sepse lindi prej Frymes se Shenjte dhe te Virgjeres Marie, pra nuk lindi nen denim dhe skllaveri  te mekatit . 
  Le ti referohemi per nje moment vargut te apostullit Gjon, i cili thote se : te shkelesh Ligjin e Perendise do te thote, te mekatosh , dhe e kunderta eshte : te mos e  shkelesh Ligjin e Perendise  do te thote:  te mos mekatosh,  pra, ta kesh mbajtur te pashkelur Ligjin e Perendise.  
 I vetmi njeri qe e mbajti ligjin e Perendise te pashkelur  ne te gjithe ruzullin e tokes, ishte Biri i Perendise  Zoti Krisht. Ja se cfare deshmie na jep Apostulli Pjeter. 1Pjetri:2:22:
   " Ai (Jezusi)nuk beri asnje mekat dhe nuk u gjet asnje mashtrim ne goje te tij". Po keshtu 1Gjoni:3:5: thote:
    " Ju e din si ai (Jezusi) shfaq per te hequr mekatet tona, dhe ne te nuk ka mekat."
        Le te hidhmi tek pika tjeter:
      #Jezusi e plotesoi Ligjin  e Perendise perfundimisht.
 Po e nis me nje thenie te thene nga vete Zoti Jezus. MAteu:5:17:
   ku  Jezusi ju drejtohet Judenjve me keto fjale:
   " Mos mendoni se erdha per te shfuqizuar Ligjin dhe profetet; une nuk erdha per ti shfuqizuar , por per ti PLOTESUAR."
 Si e plotesoi Ligjin Krishti?
    Pyetjet jane : Ne cfare pike do ta plotesonte Jezusi Ligjin e Perendise?  Cfare nuk mundi te plotesonte Ligji i Perendise tek njeriu?
    Perendia i dha popullit te tij Ligjin e tij te Shenjte, dhe ne pame se Ligji kishte disa qellime , te cilat i diskutuam ne temat e mepareshme.   Megjithate po i permend shkurtimisht. Perendia ja dha  Ligjin popullit te tij,  ne menyre qe njeriu ,  se pari : te njihte mekatin. 
  Se dyti :  Qe njeriu te njihte drejtesine e Perendise .
  Se treti:  qe njeriu te mesonte plotesisht se ishte i pafuqishem dhe i dobet  per te mbajtur Ligjin e Perendise te pashkelur, kjo, per shkak te natyres se mekatit  i cili banon ne mish te njeriut. 
  Se katerti  dhe me e rendesishmja : Qe Izraeli te njihte dhe te pranonte Krishtin. 
 Pra , duke pare te gjitha keto qellime te Ligjit te Perendise , dalim ne konkluzion se Ligji i Perendise , nuk e solli dot njeriun ne drejtesine e Perendise.  Perfundimisht  njeriu mbeti nen ndeshkim te Ligjit , per shkak te mekatit. Por valle ky ishte qellimi  dhe premtimi i Perendise per shpetimin e  njeriut?  Bibla na tregon se Perendia eshte Besnik ne ate qe premton.  Perendia  e premtoi shpetimin , kur ende Ligji nuk ishte dhene, kur ende profetet nuk kishin parathene azgje , dmth. qysh ne Eden. Kjo tregon se Premtimi i Perendise per shpetimin e njeriut  , nuk duhej te vinte me ane te Ligjit , por me ane te Besimit tek Shpetimtari   Jezus Krisht.  Pali na e jep teper te zbuluar kete fakt tek Romak:3:21: i cili thote:

 "Por tani , pa  Ligj eshte shfaqur  drejtesia e Perendise , per te cilin deshmojne Ligji dhe Profetet."

   Pali thote se, tani,  u shfaq Drejtesia e Perendise , por kete radhe jo nepermjet  Ligjit. Pra erdhi Drejtesia qe do ta bente njeriun te drejte , qe do ta shfajsonte dhe drejtesonte njeriun prej mekatit. Kjo ishte plotesisht  ajo cka Perendia premtoi qysh ne Eden.
    Drejtesia e Perendise  deshmohet prej Ligjit, por nuk mund te mbahet  me ane te Ligjit. Perse?Sepse njeriu eshte i dobet dhe mekatar, ky eshte konkluzioni ne te cilen arriti   Ligji i Perendise. Por kete radhe thote  Pali , u shfaq  Drejtesia e Perendise pa Ligj. Bile  vete Ligji dhe profetet, jane  ata te cilet  deshmojne Drejtesine e Perendise. Ke deshmuan Ligji Shkrimi dhe Profetet? Jezus Krishtin. Pra drejtesia e Perendise eshte Zoti Jezus Krisht. Ja se cfare thote Gjoni ne letren e tij te pare. 1Gjon:3:5:
  " Dhe ju e dini se ai (Jezusi Drejtesia e Perendise) u shfaq per te hequr mekatet tona.."
Pra e vetemja mundesi, thote  Pali dhe Gjoni , per  ta bere njeriun te  drejte simbas Drejtesise se Perendise , eshte : Jezus Krishti, spse ai u shfaq per te HEQUR mekate tona.   Ti heqesh njeriut mekatin do te thote se pari: Ta clirosh ate nga skllaveria e mekatit dhe vdekja,  dhe se dyti : ta clirosh ate nga ndeshkimi i Ligjit. Perfundimisht njeriu quhet i drejte  simbas Drejtesise se Perendise , vetem nese clirohet nga  skllaveria e maktit ,dhe nga ndeshkimi i  Ligjit , dhe e gjitha kjo u arrit vetem me ane te besimit tek Krishti.
  Ja cfare thote Pali ne vargun me poshte:
  "  Sepse te gjithe mekatuan dhe u privuan nga lavdia e Perendise. Por jane shfajsuar falas me ane te hirit te tij , nepermjet shperblimit  qe eshte  ne Krishtin Jezus."
 Pra e vetmja menyre thote Pali , per tu bere te drejte simbas  Drejtesise se Perendise , eshte Besimi tek Jezus Krishti.
   Pyetja eshte : Sa menyra ose rruge ka, per tu bere i drejte simbas Derejtesise se Perendise ? 
  Te jesh i drejte simbas Drejtesise se Perendise do te thote : Te jesh i pamekatshem , dhe te jesh i pamketashem  do te thote : te mos e shkelesh Ligjin e Perendise ne asnje pike. 
   Pyetja eshte :  A  mundet  njeriu  me aftesine dhe potencialin e tij,   ti plotesoje   te gjitha  kushtet e Ligjit? Pergjigja eshte : Jo.   Sepse njeriu eshte qenie mekatare.  Atehere cfare do te ndodhe me njeriun?  Meqense njeriu nuk e mban dot Ligjin e Perndise te pa shkelur per shkak te natyres mekatare , atehere  ai eshte nen ndeshkim te ligjit si fajtor dhe mekatar perpara Perendise. Pra ketu dalim ne  konkluzion se, njeriu nuk mund te behet i drejte  me ane te veprave te ligjit, dhe Pali thote : Romak:3:20:  "Sepse asnje mish(dmth.njeri) nuk do te shfajsohet para tij(Perendise) , me veprat e Ligjit..."
  Pikerisht Perendia e dinte plotesisht dobesine dhe pamundesine njeriut  per tu bere i drejte me ane te veprave te Ligjit ,  prandaj ai dergoi Birin e tij Zotin Krisht, i cili u BE DREJTESI PER ne.1Kor:1:30:
 Pra, Ligji i Perendise nuk arrit qe ta beje njeriun te drejte, kjo, per shkak te dobesise  qe eshte ne ne mish te njeriut. Ne kete pike Ligji i Perendise mbeti i paplotesuar , dhe kete paplotesi  te Ligjit e plotesoi  Zoti Krisht.  Duhet thene se: Ligji i Perendise eshte i Shenjte , por dobesia eshte ne anen e njeriut, sepse njeriu nuk mundi qe ta mbaje ate te pashkelur , per shkak te natyres se tij te koruptuar prej mekatit.  Pra  per shkak te DOBESISE njerezore ,  Ligji i Perendise nuk mundi qe ta plotesonte shpetimin e njeriut nga mekati. Prandaj dhe Jezusi tha: Une erdha per ta plotesuar Ligjin e Perendise , Bile ne vargun me pas Ai thote: 
 "  Sepse ne te  verte po ju them:  Deri sa qielli dhe toka te kalojne , asnje  jote  e asnje pike e Ligjit  nuk do te kalojne , para se te plotesohet gjithshka."
 Krishti tregon se ata te cilet nuk i besojne atij , jane nen ndeshkim te ligjit , sespe Perendia do ta gjykoje boten me drejtesi .
 Pika tjeter eshte :
   #  Jezusi  e cliroi njeriun nga ndeshkimi i Ligjit.
 Kjo teme do te vije ne vazhdim.
 Deshmuesi i Krishtit.

----------


## deshmuesi

Jezusi e cliroi njeriun nga ndeshkimi i Ligjit.
   Le te shohim edhe njehere konkluzionin ne te cilin arriti Ligji i Perendise.
 1- Njeriu eshte nje qenie me natyre mekatare dhe i koruptuar prej mekatit.
 2- Njeriu eshte nje qenie e dobet per te mbajtur Ligjin e Perendise te pa shkelur, dhe per te bere drejtesine e Perendise  me ane te veprave te Ligjit.
 3- Njeriu eshte shkeles i Ligjit ,dhe si i tille ai eshte  nen ndeshkim te Ligjit.
 4- Njeriu nepermejte Ligjit njohu mekatin.
 5- Ligji ishte mesuesi , qe i coi izrailitet tek Krishti.
     Ardhja e Jezusit , e gjeti Izraelin ne kete perfundim te  Ligjit . Apostulli Pal e pershkruan keshtu kete gjendje te popullit Izrailit.
 Galat:3:22:
  "  Dhe para se te vinte besimi , ne (Izraelitet) ruheshim nen Ligj si te mbyllur, duke pritur besimin qe duhej te zbulohej."
  I mbyllur nen Ligj, do te thote, se me ane te Ligjit njeriu nuk arriti dot qe te drejtesohet simbas drejtesise se Perndise, si perfundim  Ligji nuk mund te te jepte dot jeten e Perjeteshme. Pikerisht ne kete cast ne Izrael  erdhi Mesia shpetimtar, per te cilin Pali thote : 'Erdhi drejtasia e Perndise , por jo me ane te Ligjit  por me ane te besimit.
 Ketu shohim se ndahen dy rruge per tu drejtesuar simbas drejtesise   se Perndise. Njera rruge eshte nepermjet mbajtjes dhe berjes se veprave te   Ligjit , pra te qenit nen Ligj, dhe tjetra   rruge ose menyre per tu bere i drejte simbas drejtesise se Perendise  eshte , me ane te Besimit tek Jezus Krishti.
 Ne shpjeguam plotesisht me siper se , menyra per tu drejtesuar njeriu me anet te Ligjit dhe veprave te tij , eshte e pamundur , sepse njeriu eshte nje qenie e dobet dhe mekatare.  Pra kjo rruge  ose kjo menyre , nuk mund te te beje dot te drejte simbas drejtesise se Perendise. Atehere cfare mbetet? Mbete rruga ose menyra e dyte, ajo nepermjet besimit tek Jezus Krishti. Pikerisht Perndia  per shkak te premtimit qe i kishte bere njeriut per shpetim , dergoi Birin e tij Zotin Jezus , i cili do ta drejtesonte njeriun simbas drejtesise se Perendise, dhe keshtu njeriu do te vinte ne paqe me Perendine duke e marre falas jeten e perjetshme.  Kjo eshte  nje nder pikat me te rendesishme ne te gjithe ungjillin e Perndise.  
       # Jezusi erdhi per ta bere njeriun e drejte. Por si?   
 Mekati ishte pengesa kryesore qe e mbante njeriun larg paqes me Perendine , dhe nga ana tjeter Ligji i Perendise ishte ai i cili e nxirte fajtor njeriun  perpara Perendise.  
 Ja se cfare thote Apstulli Pal tek Galat:3:10:
   " Dhe te gjithe ata qe themelohen mbi veprat e Ligjit  jane nen mallkim, sepse eshte shkruar: I mallkuar eshte kushdo qe  nuk qendron ne  te gjitha ato qe shkruhen ne librin e Ligjit  per ti zbatuar ato."
  Pra Te gjithe ata qe duan te drejtesohen me mbajtjen e veprave te Ligjit , jane nen mallkim, per shkak te dobesise se njeriut . Atehere si do te shfajsohet njeriu prej mekatit? 
 E para: duhet dikush qe ta munde mekatin.
 E dyta: Duhet dikush qe ta mbaje ligjin te pashkelur, ne menyre qe njeriu te shptoje nga ndeshkimi ose mallkimi i Ligjit . 
 E treta: Duhet dikush qe  ta sjelle njeriun ne Paqe me Krijuesin.
  I vetmi qe i permbushi keto pika ishte JEzus Krishti.  Le te arsyetojme :
 JEzusi ishte i pamekatshem, , sepse nuk lindi nen mekat. Ai nuk e shkeli Ligjin ne asnje pike, dhe kush nuk shkel Ligjin e Perendise , eshte i drejte , dhe Ligji thote : i drejti nuk do te shohe vdekje.Galat:3:11:
 Pra i vetmi qe mund ta shpetonte njeriun nga Mekati dhe mallkimi i Ligjit , ishte Jezus Krishti.  
    #Perse Jezusi shkoi ne Kryq. 
  Vazhdon.
 Deshmuesi i krishtit.

----------


## deshmuesi

Mendoj se kemi arritur ne momentin me te rendesishme te kesaj teme.
 Duke lexuar Ungjillin e Krishtit meson se Jezusi Mesia , u kap prej Judenjve  dhe u ekzekutua ne kryq prej romakeve. Qellimi im ne kete diskutim nuk eshte thjesht te flasim : u kryqezua njeriu me emrin Jezus apo nuk u kryqezua. Historianet e asaj kohe e pranojne njezeri kryqezimin e Jezus Krishtit, por ne nuk nisemi thjesht nga ky fakt. Vajtja e Jezusit drejt Kryqit  eshte nje perfundim i plote simbas Shkrimit, Profeteve dhe  Ligjit , te cilat une i kam shpjeguar  ne temat e meparshme.
 Nuk eshte ndonje cudi e madhe qe dikush te kryqezohet ne kryq, menyra romake per te ndeshkuar kriminelet  ishte  Kryqi , ne te cilin mbertheheshin te gjitha ata qe benin krime. Pra, vajtja e Jezusit ne kryq  nuk ishte nje rast i ralle , i cili te mos kishte ndodhur ndonjehere me pare. Rasti i ralle dhe i vetem  ishte ringjallja e tij prej vdekjes, kjo eshte gjeja me e pabesueshme per mendjen e njeriut pa Perendi. Njeriu me llogjiken e tij te kufizuar dhe te udhehequr prej "Mishit "te tij, nuk mund te arrije dot ne kete perfundim. 
  #Por perse Jezusi shkoi dhe vdiq ne kryq, si  dhe perse ai duhej te ringjallej prej vdekjes?
  Apostulli Pal tek  Romak:4:25: na tregon se , Jezusi shkoi ne kryq  PER SHKAK TE MEKATEVE TONA.  Pali konfirmon te verteten mbi Krishtin, ai pohon se Jezusi nuk kishte asnje mekat dhe keshtu nuk e meritonte  vajtjen dhe vdekjen ne kryq . Po keshtu ,  Perendia nepermjet Ligjit te tij,  (te ciline e shpjeguam me lart)  na tregon  se njeriu i cili e zbaton Ligjin dhe nuk e shkel ate ne asnje pike , eshte i drejte  dhe nuk meriton vdekje Gal:3:12:  Meqenese Jezusi ishte i pamketashem,  ai nuk e  meritonte vdekjen. Atehere perse ai vdiq ne kryq?  Ketu pra, kemi te bejme me nje rast unikal dhe te pervecem ne te gjithe racen njerezore. Ai , thote Pali , shkoi ne kryq pikerisht per mekatet tona. Ky eshte fakti me i rendesishem ku gjithesecili duhet te niset per te njohur Jezus Krishtin dhe vepren e tij ne kryq. Pa e pranuar  kete fakt ,nuk do te mundesh kurre qe   te kuptosh dhe te pranosh ringjalljen e Krishtit prej vdekjes.   Pra ne rastin Jezus Krisht, kemi te bejme me dicka te pervecme dhe unikale.
   Bibla na nxjer ne perfundimin se, Jezus Krishti ishte i pamketashem dhe te jesh i pamketashme do te thote te jesh i pavdekshem , sepse njeriu vdes per shkak te mekatit. Pali thote tek Romak:6:23:   "  Sepse paga e mekatit eshte vdekja..." 
Pyetja eshte : Meqense Jezusi ishte i pamekatshem , atehere perse ai vdiq ne kryq? Pergjigjen na jep perser apostulli Pal tek Romak:4:25: i cili thote :  " Jezusi u dha ne kryq per shkak te mekateve tona..."
 Pra Jezusi shkoi ne kryq dhe vdiq ne kryq  jo per vetene tij , (sepse ai ishte i pamekatshem), por per "Njereiun" mekatar.
   #Por perse ai duhejt e shkonte e te vdiste ne kryq, per "Njeriu mekatar"?   
   Kjo eshte nje  pyetje teper te rendesishme .
      Ne Eden,  Perendia na jep nje premtim per shpetimin e njeriut nga vdekja , e cila do te vije si rezultat i ndeshjes midis  Satanit dhe "FARES" se Gruas, ku fitimtar do te dale "FARA" e Gruas. Bibla na verteton se "FARA" e Gruas eshte JEzusi i lindur prej te virgjeres Marie. Pra  qysh ne EDEN Zoti Perendi na tregon se si dhe ku do te zhvillohet  ndeshja e Jezusit , me Satanin, mekatin dhe vdekjen, dhe ky vend eshte KRYQI.  le te shohim shkurtimisht disa detaje qe Zoti Perendi na jep rreth kesaj ndeshjeje.  Zanaf:3:15: Perendia i thote satanit:
    "   ........ fara e saj(Jezusi prej Maries) do te shtype koken tende (satanit),  dhe ti (satan) do te plagosesh thembren e fares
 se saj."
 Perendia na tregon se ne ndeshjen e Jezusit me satanin , dy jane pikat me kulminante, te cilat jane :  JEzusi do te shtype koken e satanit, ndersa satani do ta plagose ate ne thember. 
 Ketu kemi dy shprehje simbolesh:
  " Shtypja e kokes" dhe "Plagosja ne thember".
 Le ta nisim nga shprehja : "Plagosje ne thember", dhe le te shohim se si u realizua kjo gje tek Jezusi.
 Nese lexojme Ungjillin e Krishti dhe shohim jeten e tij ketu ne toke, arijme ne perfundimin se ai u cua ne kryq nepermejt  TRADHETISE.  Juda Iskarjot, i cili ishte nje nder njerezit me te afert te Jezusit  dhe  nje nder  apostujt e tij,  ishte ai i cili e tradhetoi pabesisht Jezusin .  Tradhetia u krye pas shpines. Ne thenien hebraike kjo nenkupton "Thembren", dhe thembra eshte ne  pjesen e mbrapme te trupit te njeriut. Pra, simbolizimi i  "Thembres" nenkupton tradhetine pas shpine , qe  Juda Iskariot i beri Birit te Perendise. 
   "PLAGOSJA", simbolizon  torturat  dhe mberthimin e Jezusit  ne kryq. 
 Simbolizimi i dyte qe Perndia na  jep per "Faren" e Gruas eshte :
  "Shtypja e kokes". Kuptimi i ketij simbolizimi eshte : Fitorja e Jezusit ndaj satanit, mekatit dhe vdekjes.  Por a ndodhi keshtu?
   Ne naten e fundit , ne darken e pashkes Jezusi ju tha apostujve:Mateu26:21:
     "  Ne te vertete une po ju them se nje nga ju do te me tradhetoje".
  Ketu zbulohet hapur te kuptuarit e simbolizimit "Plagosja ne thember", te cilin Zoti Perendi naj zbuloi qysh ne Eden. Juda Iskariot  ishte ai, i cili i si bashkepuntor i  Satanit  e tradhetoi Birine Perendise zotin Krisht.
  #Jezusi ne Kryq.
 Ja dhe momenti me i rendesishem : Krishti drejt kryqit, ketu fillon te konkretizohet simbolizimi tjeter : "Shtypja e kokes se satanit".  Diskutimet ketu jane nga me te ndryshmet. Sekte te ndryshme fetare dhe  kundershtare te ndryshem te Perendise , perpiqen te japin shpjegime te errta persa i perket vajtjes se Krishtit ne kryq. Por cila eshte e verteta?  Se pari, ka rendesi te madhe se, prej  kujt  e kerkon ju te verteten . Nese kete gje e kerkoni jashte Bibles, detyrimisht qe do te mareni nje mesazh te gabuar, per faktin se i jeni larguar deshmise dhe llogjikes Biblike, te cilen une kam shpjeguar ne te gjitha keto diskutime. Se dyti , nese ju kerkoni qe ta mesoni kete fakt prej Bibles , atehere do te merni   nje pergjigje te argumentuar dhe te vertetuar plotesisht se, perse Jezusi shkoi ne kryq, prandaj dhe pak me siper thashe se, une nuk dua qe te vertetoj kryqezimin e Krishtit nepermjet historianeve bashkohore , te clet nuk besonin tek Perndia . Une zgjodha deshmine e bibles rreth kesaj te vertete, e cila fillon qysh ne Eden , kur ende kombet nuk ekzistonin, vazhdon me Profecite dhe deshmine e Ligjit  , dhe mbaron me vepren e Jezusit ne kryq.
 Kjo eshte rruga , ne te cilen i ftoj  te gjithe ata qe  duan te njohin dhe te pranojne te verteten , Krishtin e kryqezuar dhe te ringjallur.
#  Jezusi ne Gjetsemani.
 Vazhdon.
 Deshmuesi i Krishtit.

----------


## deshmuesi

Jezusi ne Gjetsemani.
 Gjetsemania eshte vendi ku Jezusi i mblodhi apostujt e tij  ne natene fundit , perpara se ai tu dorzohej Jedenjve dhe me pas Romakeve.
Shume njerez apo doktrina te ndryshme fetare, per shkak te verberise se tyre , perhapin nje mesim teper te gabuar persa i perket lutjes qe Jezusi i drejtoi Atit Perendi ne kopshtin e Gjetsemanise.   Te gjitha kundershtimet ngrihen tek fakti se: perse Jezus Krishti kerkoi prej Atit te tij "heqjen e Kupes " ?  Mendimet ne kete pike jane teper te ndryshme , por cfare na zbulon Perendia nepermjet  Lutjes se Madhe qe Jezusi beri ne kopshtine Gjetsemanise?
   Perpara se Jezusi ti drejtohej Atit Perendi, ai fton prane vetes tre nga apostujt e tij , duke ju treguar atyre se : Shpirti i tij ishte thellesisht i trishtuar , deri ne vdekje.  Pikerisht ky fakt zbulon tek ne se, Jezus Krishti ishte plotesisht si ty dhe si mua , se edhe tek ai verponin ndjenjat , brengat dhe vuajtjet e njeriut .
 Lexo tekHebre:2:14-18: 
 Atehere le te drejtojme dis pyetje:
     Mos valle kishte frike Jezusi prej kryqezimit?
     Mos valle ai nuk desh qe te shkonte ne kryq? 
     Mos valle ai ndryshoi mendim per tu kryqezuar?
 Nese sheh tere Jeten dhe vepren e Jezusit , do te kuptosh se frika nuk gjendej ne sy te tij, bibla thote se frika vjen nga i ligu satana. Shikoni se cfare na thote 1Gjoni:4:18:
   "Ne dashuri nuk ka frike, madje dashuria e persosur e nxjer jashte friken, sepse frika ka te beje me ndeshkimin , dhe ai qe ka frike nuk eshte i persosur ne dashuri"
 Po keshtu tek Hebrenjt:2:15: Thuhet se , Krishti  i cliroi te gjithe ata qe kishin frike prej vdekjes .
  Le te shohim  me ne thelb lutjen ne Gjetsemani,  qe Jezusi Krishti i drejtoi Atit Perendi. Mateu:26:39-44:
 Jezusi ju drejtua Atit  Perendi me keto fjale:
  " Ati im , ne qofte se eshte e mundur,  largoje prej meje kete kupe;  megjithate, jo si dua une, por si do ti."
  Kete lutje Jezusi ja drejtoi tri here Atit Perendi. Shume njerez dhe doktrina te ndryshme fetare , te cilat jane besime te reme , duke mos njohur te VERTETEN , fillojne te keqinterpretojne dhe te shtremberojne te verteten rreth kesaj lutje te Jezusit ne Gjetsemani.
 Ne kete lutje te Jezusit , mund te ndalemi ne tri pika kryesore.
 1- Pushteti.
 2-Bindja.
 3- vullneti.
       # Pika e pare : PUSHTETI.
Jezusi me lutjen qe i drejton Atit Perendi , na tregon se i vetmi pushtet ne  cdo gje dhe  mbi gjithshka  eshte Perendia, dhe vetem prej TIJ varet gjithshka, prandaj ai e fillon lutjen  me keto fjale: " Ati Im". 
       #Pika e dyte: BINDJA.
 Jezus Krishti tregon se, ai eshte plotesisht i bindur ndaj pushtetit te Perendise, e megjithese shpirti i tij ishte i trishtuar deri   ne vdekje (sepse Jezusi dinte gjithshka qe do ti ndodhte) , ai u tregua i bindur deri ne vdekje te kryqit.
        #Pika e trete: VULLNETI.
 Kjo eshte nje nder pikat me te rendesishme te Shkrimit te Perendise . Ne shohim se Jezus Krishti zbatoi plotesisht vullnetin e Atit Perendi.  Tek vargu 42, Jezusi i drejtohet  Atit Perendi me keto fjale:   
  "..nese nuk eshte e mundur qe kjo kupe te largohet prej meje  pa u pire prej meje ,u befte VULLNETI yt."
 Kryqi eshte vendi ku kryqezohet vullneti i njeriut mekatar ,  me ate te Perendise,  qe do te thot se: vullneti njerzor eshte ne te kunder me vullnetin e Perendise , pra keto dy vullnete bien ndesh dhe e kryqezojne  njeritjetrin. Gjithashtu kryqi eshte vendi ku u ndesh  mekati me drejtesine, dhe perfundimisht fitoi drejtesia e Perndise.    
    # Kush ishte drejtesia dhe kush ishte mekati?     
    Pali thote se drejtesia e Perendise eshte Jezus Krishti Rom:3:21.. , i cili u shfaq per ta drejtesuar njeriun simbas drejtesise se Perendise.\Rom:5:1:
     # Kush ishte  mekati?  
  Perseri Pali tek Romak:4:25: thote : Jezusi u dha ne kryq per MEKATET TONA , pra mekati ishte vullneti i "Mishit te njeriut", dhe kete mekat Jezusi e hodhi ose e mbajti mbi veten e tij.   Ai qe nuk njohu mekat  u be mekat per ne, thote Apostulli Pal. Kjo eshte pika me kulmore dhe me e rendesishme ne te gjithe Ungjillin e Krishtit. Tek Galatasit:3:13: Pali gjithashtu thote : 
 " Krishti na shpengoi nga mallkimi i Ligjit  , duke u bere mallkim per ne..." 
 Kjo do te thote se MALLKIMIN e njeriut , i cili vinte prej mekatit dhe deshmohej prej Ligjit , Jezusi e mori mbi veten e tij, duke e mbajtur ate ne Kryq.     Ai  Vdiq ne kryq, per Mekatin e njeriut dhe u ringjall simbas drejtesise se Perendise, per drejtesimin e njeriut , duke bere te mundur qe te fitoje VULLNETI i Atit Perendi.
  Jezusi ne lutjen e tij  drejtuar Atit Perendi ne kopshtin e Gjetsemanise, i kerkoi Atit Perendi qe Ai   "ta largonte kete kupe prej tij".  Cfare do te thote kjo?  Ne shpjeguam me lart se, Jezusi   nuk e beri kete kerkese tek Ati i tij   per arsye te frikes apo mosbindjes ndaj Perendise,  Jezusi nepermjet kesaj kerkese  zbuloi  vullnetin njerzor,  i cili, sic thame me siper, kryqezohet me vullnetin e Perendise , dhe zbulimi i vullnetit njerezor  shprehet ne fjalet:"Largoje o Ate kete kupe prej meje nese eshte e mundur.."  Por lutja valle  mabaron ketu?  Ai , sic thame edhe me me lart , ishte i BINDUR dhe i gatshem per te bere jo vullnetin e njeriut ("Largimin e kupes prej tij"), por per te bere  VULLNETIN E Perendise.  Jezusi  me vajtjen ne kryq  MBAJTI VULLNETIN NJEREZOR, mekatin,  por me vepern  ne kryq  ai  BERI VULLNETIN E PERENDISE, drejtesine, dhe kjo shprehet  ne fund te lutjes ku Jezusi ju drejtua ATIT me keto fjale:  ".. UBEFTE VULLNETI YT". Kjo  deshmon vendosmerine e tij , per tju bindur dhe bere vetem  VULLNETIN  e Atit Perendi.
 Nese ju te dashur besimtare do te arini qe te kuptoni kete fakt , atehere do te jeni ne gjendje qe te kuptoni  dhe te pranoni thelbin e mesazhit te Kriyqit, i cili , sic thote Pali , eshte shpetim dhe fuqi Perendie per ata qe besojne tek Krishti , dhe marezi  per humbje tek te gjithe ata , te cilet  nuk besojne tek Krishti 1kor:1:18.
 Le ta konkretizojme kete fakt me nje skripture tek Hebre:10 :5-8:
       " Prandaj duke hyre ne bote, ai (Jezusi ) thote:
    Ti nuk deshe as flijim as mblatim, por bere gati per mua 
     nje trup; ti nuk pelqeve as olokaustet as flijimet  per mekatin.
     Atehere une thashe: Ja une (Jezusi) po vij ; ne rotullin e librit eshte shkruar per mua; per te bere o Perendi VULLNETIN TEND."     
   #Vdekja dhe ringjallja e Krishtit 
 Deshmuesi i Krishtit

----------


## Danieli

Me falni qe po futem ne kete teme, porse nuk do ta perserise me, une i kame ndjekur diskutimet ne kete teme, dhe kame nje verejtje per Deshmuesin, mos jepe mesime qe nuk dalin nga Bibla , e theme kete psh tek ceshtja e Isias mbi Emanuelin, apo te VIRGJEREN etj, ne te ndodhen shume gabime, dhe verseti nuk eshte perkethyer sic duhet...

Edhe njehre te me falni, vetem dua tu theme qe ti kontrolloni mire ato qe thoni.

----------


## deshmuesi

Vdekja dhe ringjallja e Krishtit .

  Vdekja dhe ringjallja e  Krishtit, eshte perfundimi i verpes se Perendise per shpetimine njeriut nga mekati. Ky premtim vjen nga Perendia qysh ne Eden, kur kombet ende nuk kishin ardhur ne ekzistence.  Ne pame gjithashtu se tek njeriu Jezus, permbushen tri deshmite me te rendesishme biblike" Shrkimi, Ligji dhe Profetet.
  Le te shohim tani , vajtjen e Krishtit ne kryq.
 Sic thame edhe ne temen e mesiperme, per vdekjen e Krishtit ne kryq ishte parathene nga goja e Profeteve, qindra vjet perpara se Jezusi te vinte ne toke. Gjithashtu, vete Jezus Krishti , ja u permend apostujve kete fakt  disa here. E me gjithse Jezusi ju tregoi apostujve rreth kryqezimit te tij, apostujt e kishin te veshtire qe te kuptonin , por dhe ta pranonin kryqezimin e Krishtit. Vete Apostulli Pjeter, i cili tregonte per Krishtin nje dashuri te madhe , ishte i pari qe nuk pajtohej me kryqezimin e Jezusit, bile, kur Jezusi i thote se, BIRI i NJERIUT do te kapet nga Judenjte dhe do te kruqezohet , dhe mbas tri ditesh do te ringjallet prej vdekjes, Pjetri e ndalon Jezusin qe te shkoje ne Jeruzalem per ty kryqezuar.  Arsyeja e kesaj ndalese vinte si rezultat i dashurise qe Pjetri kishte per Krishtin, por Pjetri ishte lark njohurise se vertete , persa i perket vdekjes se Krishtit ne kryq.
 Me lejoni qe te bej nje pyetje: Perse Jezusi shkoi ne Kryq?
 Sic e kemi pare edhe ne temat e meparshme , Jezus Krishti ishte i vetmi njeri mbi faqen e dheut , i cili nuk kishte bere asnje mekat. Ky eshte rast i vetem dhe unikal, pra simbas LIGJIT, ai nuk duhej te vdiste. Perese? Ja se si e pershkuan Mojsiu drejtesine qe vjen nga LIGJI, Romak:10:5:
    "...njeriu qe ben keto gjera , do te roje me ane te tyre."
 Pra Mojsiu thote se : ai njeri qe e zbaton Ligjin ne te gjitha pikat e tij, dhe nuk e shkel ate ne asnje pike, do te roje perjete.
 Por une perseri po pyes: 
     Perese Jezus Krishti vdiq ne Kryq?
   Ai nuk e shkeli Ligjine Perendise ne asnje pike, pra ai nuk meritonte vdekje. por perse Vdiq? Ketu eshte thelbi i gjithe Ungjillit te Krishtit.  Krishti nuk vdiq per veten e tij, sepse ai e kishte zbatuar Ligjin ne te gjitha pikat, por ai vdiq, per mekatet e njeriut . Cfare do te thote : Jezusi vdiq per mekatet e njeriut?
 Mendoj se eshte mire qe kete fakt ta shpjegoj nepermejt nje shembulli.
  Ne kohen e pushtimit Turk , kur populli yne vuante nga roberia osmane , Turqia i merte djemte Shqiptare ne  ushtri, ose nizame sic quheshin ne ate kohe, dhe i shpinte ne luftrat qe ai zhvillonte ndaj vendeve te tjera. ky ishte "LIGJI" i asaj kohe.  Mirpo ekzistonte nje mundesi: Nese nje familje e pasur kishte per te derguar djalin NIZAM (ushtar), ne menyre qe ajo qe ta shpetonte djalin nga lufta , paguante nje njeri tjeter , i cili per te mare parate pranonte qe te shkonte ushtar ne vend te djalit te kesaj familje, dhe keshtu kjo familje e shpetonte djalin e vet nga lufta , keshtu ,  djali i kesaj familje   shpetonte  nga vdekja.
 Lete shohim nepermejt ketij shembulli  vepren qe Jezusi beri ne kryq. Ishim pikerisht ne ata qe e meritonim kryqin, dmth. Vdekjen. Kete fakt naj deshmon LIGJI i Perendise , i cili i mbylli te gjitha gjerat nen mekat. Pra Ligji deshmon se : njeriu per shkak te mekatit , meriton vdekjen. Atehere si mund te shpetonte njeriu prej mekatit dhe vdekjes?  Nepermejt Ligjit ai nuk mund te dilte i drejte , per faktin se ishte i dobet dhe ne mish mekatar. Mirpo nga ana tjeter Perendia i kishte premtuar njeriut se do ta  shpetonte  ate nga vdekja , duke e sjelle perseri ne paqe me vetene tij. Por si?  Pikerisht u desh ardhja e Zoti Jezus Krisht , te cilin Perendia e dergoi per te na shpetuar ne prej vdekjes. Ai shkoi ne vendin tone ne kryq, (si ai ushtari nizam) ,dhe kjo beri te mundur qe ne te jemi te cliruar nga kjo "BARRE" , emri i se ciles eshte :VDEKJE e PERJETSHME.  E gjitha kjo miresi tek njeriu ,  erdhi si rezultat i HIRT dhe MIRESISE se Perendise .  Sepse  Perendia na deshi aq shume sa qe e dha Birin e tij te vetmelindur ne kryq , ne menyre qe ne te shpetojme prej vdekjes. Kjo ishte e vetmja mundesi e njeriut, per ti shpetuar vdekjes se perjetshme . 
     # Ligji,  Hiri dhe Miresia e Perendise.
 Edhe njehere me duhet te them se Ligji i Perndise e mbylli cdo gje nen mekat, pra njeriu ishte i mbyllur nen ndeshkim te Ligjit , per faktin se ai ishte i dobet per te mbajtur Ligjin e Perendise te pashkelur , dhe kjo dobesi hyri tek njeriu qysh ne EdEN.
  Dikush vajtjen e Krishtit ne kryq , mund ta quaje nje shkelje te Ligjit. Bile dikush ketu ne kete forum tha : Perendia eshte i drejte , ateher perse e kryqezoi Jezusin , i cili nuk kishte bere asnje mekat?  Pikerisht ketu qendron thelbi i Ungjillit. Ne pamje te pare duket sikur vdekja e Jezusit ne kryq , eshte nje padrejtesi
 por gjithshka nuk mbaron ketu. Jezusi ishte ai i cili e pranoi me deshire te plote kryerjen e kesaj vepre trimerie ne kryq, e cila nuk mund te kryehej nga skush tjeter , pervecse atij. Kjo  SAKRIFICE, na zbulon dashurine e Perendise per njeriun.   Hiri i Perendise ishte me i madh se cfardo gjej tjeter. 
 Apostull Pali tek Romak:5:20-21: thote se Hiri i Perendise eshte me i madh se shkelja , nese shkelja e Ligjit  prej njeriut, dmth. nese makati i njeriut  eshte i madh , Hiri i Perendise eshte edhe me i madh, ne menyre qe cdo njeri pa perjashtim te kete mundesi qe te vije tek Zoti e te mare faljen e mekateve , nepermejt besimt tek Krishti. Pra , HIRI triumfoi mbi LIGJIN.
 Perendia na e faktoi me vepra Dashurine e tij, vajtja e Krishtit ne kryq , ne vend te cdo njerit prej nesh , eshte nje fakt i gjalle i Hirit qe Perendia dha per njeriun. 
 Kryqezimi i krishtit ne kryq, eshte fakti me i gjalle qe na jep mundesine qe te shohim plotesisht Dashurine dhe miresine e Perendise.  Dashuria e prindit per femijen, eshte nje fakt i gjalle dhe veprues, gjate gjithe jetes. Te githa besimet e tjera fetare, pervec krishterizmit,  bijen  dhe jane te reme , vetem per faktin se nuk kane te demostruar me verpim faktit Dashurine , Miresine Hirin, Drejtesine  dhe Paqen e Perendise.  Ato mjaftohen thjesht vetem me nje   fjale : Perendia eshte i drejte, i dashur i meshirshem , fuqiplote, por, nuk kane asnje veprim faktik ku te vertetohet  dukshem se :Perendia eshte i Dashur,  i Meshirshem , i Drejte,  i Plotfuqishem e tjera.   A mundet femija te pranoje p[er prind, nje njeri i cili nuk i ka shprehur me vepra te qenit Prind? 
Te qenit Prind , nuk eshte thjesht nje titull , por eshte nje verpim dhe sherbese  plot dashuri hir dhe sakrifice, nerpemjet se ciles femija rritet dhe e theret njeriun sherbyes BABA dhe NENE.  Nepermejt ketij koncepti ne duhet ta shohim Perendine , prandaj dhe Jezusi ju zbuloi besimtareve te tij se Perendia eshte ATE, per faktin se Ai na solli ne kete jete dhe kujdeset per ne duke e shprehur me vepra te gjalla "prinderine" e tij, dhe fakti i gjalle  neperejt te cilit ne shohim "prinderine" e ATIt Perendi, eshte Jezus Krishti . Ne te u zbulua Madheshtia e Perendise ,  Dashuria e Perendise ,  Hiri i Perendise , Meshira e Perendise , Drejtesia e Perndise , Fuqia e Perndise. Pra  ne te u zbulua Hyjnia e Perendise, ky eshte fakt i gjalle, ku mbeshteten dhe deshmojne te gjithe te krishteret.  
  Vazhdon.
 Deshmuesi i Krishtit.

----------


## i krishteri

Daniel njehere te bera nje pytje, a e ke biblen origjinale ne graqisht???
une personalisht e kame edhe e kame ne nje program per komputer edhe ato qe thua jane vetem budallalleqe edhe asnje gje tjeter.
shikoji me mire me fakte biblike edhe jo ato qe interpretojne njerezit.

Zoti te hapte syte!!!

----------


## deshmuesi

Jezusi ne kryq.
 Judenjte,  pasi e kapen Jezusin,  e cojne per ta gjykuar para Poncit Pilat. Pasi Pilati e gjykoi Jezusin,  ai ariti ne perfundimin se tek Njeriu Jezus nuk gjendej asnje faj per ta denuar, prandaj vendosi qe ta liroje. Judenjte  nuk pranuan ne asnje menyre lirimin e Jezusit , ata i thane Pilatit: "Ne duam qe ta kryqezosh."
 Le te vijme tek nje pyetje:  Perse Sinedri dhe Judenjte ne pergjithesi, kerkonin qe Krishti te Kryqezohej? 
 Se pari : Ata nuk e pranuan Jezusin si MESIA i derguar prej Perendise.
 Se dyti: Ata kishin cmire dhe zili te madhe per Jezusin,  per faktin se, nje mase e madhe njerezish ishin duke ndjekur  mesimin e Jezus Krishtitit.  
 Se treti: Jezusi kishte thene hapur se, ai eshte nje me ATIN Perendi.
 Se katerti : Jezusi kishte deshmuar se shpetimi per jeten e perjetshme vinte vetem nepermejt tij.
  Se pesti: Ata e akuzonin Krishtin, si nje njeri i cili i mesonte Judenjte qe te mos mbanin Ligjin , gjithashtu ata e akuzonin Jezusin si nje njeri qe shkelte te shtunen, dhe nuk ndiqte TRADITAT e te pareve.
 Ka dhe plote shkaqe te tjera , po mendoj se keto ishin me te rendesishmet.
 Pilati kur pa vendosmerine e Judenjve  ju tha atyre se , meqenese perpara kemi festen e Pashkeve  dhe simbas zakonit me duhet tju liroj nje te burgosur,  une dua qe tju liroj Jezusin. Por Judejnte ishin aq te vendosur, saqe filluan te therisnin: :Na liro Barnaben dhe kryqezo Jezusin" . Ky fakt ka nje rendesi teper te madh . Barnaba ishte nje kryengrites, i cili ishte ne burg per shkak se kishte vrare rojet, pra ai ishte nje kriminel. 
Gjeja qe na terheq vemendjen eshte Kjo:   Dhe ne momentet e fundit , Perendia i dha mundesine "Njeriut" qe te gjykonte drejt , por ai ishte aq i verber sa nuk ishte ne gjendje qe te dallonte se kush ishte Dretjesia e Perendise , Jezus Krishti, dhe kush ishte  Ligesia e njeriut , Barnaba.  Me thirjen  tyre, Judenjte vendosen qe te lirohej Barnaba dhe ne vend te tij , te kryqezohej  njeriu JEzusi. Ky eshte nje fakt  dhe nje mesim i gjalle , nepermejt te cilit mesojme se cdo te thote : "Krishti vdiq ne kryq  per ne". Barnaba eshte fakt i gjalle , i cili  e provoi te qenit i lire , vetem ne saje te Krishtit. Ne ate kryq duhej te shkonte Barnaba, sepse ai kishte bere Krim, por ne shohim se ne  vend te  tij shkoi njeriu JEzus.  Barnaba ishte i pari , mund te them, qe provoi se cfare do te thote , "dikush te vdese ne vendin tend". 
 Cdo njeri eshte nje "Barnabe", i cili meriton ndeshkimin ne KRYQ, por "Hiri" dhe "Dashuria" e Perendise  na shpetoi nga ky NDESHKIM , duke e ndeshkuar Birin e tij te vetemlindur  Zotin Krisht,  per mekatet tona. Cdo i krishter e ka kaluar ndeshkimin 
 e KRYQIT, me ane te Krishtit.
     Kryqezimi.
 Profetet kishin parathene plotesisht rreth kryqezimit te Krishtit, dhe te gjitha profecite perputheshin plotesisht me ate cka Perendia paratha qysh ne Eden , rreth   "Plagosjes ne thember".
   Kyqi  eshte beteja vendimtare  ku do te perleshej Biri i Perendise,  me mekatin dhe vdekjen.   Kjo betej ishte beteja   FINALE , ku  do te perfundonte  plotesisht plani dhe premtimi i Perendise , per shpetimin e njeriut nga mekati dhe vdekja.
  Eshte mire qe te ndalemi tek dy ceshtje , te cilat jane: Ligji dhe Hiri. 
    Vajtja e Krishtit ne kryq , ishte plotesisht ne perputhje te plote me Shkrimin dhe Pofetet, por : A ishte ne perputhje te plote me Ligjin e Perendise. Shtjellimi i kesaj pike, ka rendesi te vecante ,sepse nepermejt saj do te jemi ne gjendje qe te kuptojme Ringjalljen e Krishtit.
Edhe njehere do te me duhet qe te deshmoj perfundimin e Ligjit. Kete gje e kam bere disa here , per arsye se, pa te nuk mund te kuptohet arsyeja se perse Jezusi u Ringjall prej vdekjes.
 Pra perfundimi i Lijgjit ishte:
  #  Kush shkel Ligjin ben mekat--- 1Gjon:3:4:
  #  Paga e mekatit eshte vdekja--- Romak:6:23:
  #  Kush e zbaton Ligjin dhe nuk e shkel ate ne asnje pike, eshte i drejte,  dmth. i pamekatshem  dhe ky Njeri do te roje me ane te veprave te Ligjit----Romak:10:5:
 Keto jane tri pikat kryesore , nepermejt te cilave ne do te shohim:Vdekjen dhe Ringjalljen e Krishtit.
 Se pari le te pyesim:  Duhej te shkonte Jezusi  e te vdiste ne kryq? kety kemi dy kendveshtrime . 
  Kendveshtrimi i pare eshte :
 Nese do te shohim personalisht jeten e Jezusit , me plot goje themi : Jo, Jezusi nuk e meritonte vekdjen ne kryq,  sepse ai nuk mekatoi asnjehere , pra ai e mbajti Ligjin e Perndise te pashkelur , dhe te mabash Lijin te pashkelur, do te thote te mos mekatosh , dhe te mos mekatosh, do te thote te jesh i Drejte,  dhe Ligji thote se ,i drejti do te roje per jete.
 Kendveshtrimi i dyte eshte:
Meqenese Jezusi pranoi qe te mbaje barren e Mekatit te Njeriut, 
ai duhej ta paguante ate me vdekjen  ne kryq,  seps paga e mekatit eshte vdekja.  Pyetja eshte :Si ka mundesi qe Jezusi edhe nuk duhejt te vdiste ne Kryq,  por edhe duhejt te vdiste ne kryq?
 Me lejoni qe ta shpiegoj kete fakt te rendesihem , ne te cilin qendron doktrina e Krishtere . 
 Arsyeja e vetem qe e bente Jezusin te vdiste ne kryq  ishte , MEKATI, por jo mekati i tij, pasi ai nuk mekatoi. Ishte pikerisht  MEKATI i Njeriut, te cilin JEzus Krishti e hodhi mbi vetene tij. Cfare do te thote : " Ai hodhi mbi veten e tij MEKATIN  e NJERIUT?
Kjo do te thote se, Ai pranoi te PAGUANTE PAGEN e MEKATIT, e cila ishte VDEKJA.  
  Qe te kuptohet  kjo gje, po sjell nje shembull nga jeta ime ,kur une isha  femije .  
   "Nje dite te bukur vere , po loznim me futboll  perpara nje pasticerie.  Meqenese trotuari i pasticerise ishte teper i gjere , ne shpeshhere loznim atje. Nje dite une duke gjuajtur topin theva nje xham te pasticerise, dhe xhami ishte me permasa te medha , rreth 1.5m x 2m.  Menjehere sapo u thye xhami, banakjeri doli jashte dhe me kapi per krahu . Une fillova te qanja  me te madhe , ndersa te gjithe shoket ishin zhdukur.  Nje prej kamarjereve , shkoi ne shtepine time e cila ndodhej aty afer,  dhe i tregoi babajt tim rreth fajit qe une kisha bere.  Me pas im'ate erdhi atije  dhe po me shihte  drejt e ne sy . Ne ate kohe nuk ishte e lehte per nje familje te zakonshme qe te shpenzonte leket per venien e nje xhami te madh. Keshtu im'ate, u detyrua qe te  "PAGUANTE"  leket e Xhamit. Menjeher sapo banakjeri mori leket, me liroi krahun ,dhe une u hodha ne krahet e atit tim.
  Le te shohim nepermejt ketij shembulli  ate qe Ati Perendi beri per ne. Jezus Krishti ishte dhe eshte i vetmi SHPERBLIM , nepermjet te cilit njeriu arriti qe te PAGUAJE MEKATIN, prandaj dhe PAli tek 1Kor:30: midis te tjerash thote se , Jezusi u be shperblim per ne.  Ai eshte e vetmja PASURI qe na cliroi nga mekati dhe paga e mekatit, vdekja.  Eshte njesoj si shembulli qe solla pak me siper. Une u "clirova"nga faji sapo babai im e pagoi ose e demshperblelu FAJIN tim , duke dhene parate e Xhamit te thyer. Pra perfundimisht themi se Vdekja e Jezusit ne kryq erdhi si rezultat i  PAGESES qe ai beri per FAJET  tona. Jezusi  pranoi qe ta mbaje MEKATIN e NJERIUT, dhe perderisa pranoi ta mbaje MEKATIN, ai duhej qe tembante  edhe  PAGEN  e MEKATIT , VDEKJEN . Kjo eshte arsyeja kryesore se Perse Jezusi vdiq ne kryq.
 Por cfare solli kjo vdekje e Jezusit ne Kryq per NJERIUN?
 Qysh ne ate moment , Njeriu u clirua nga skllaveria e maktit,  BORXHI  u PAGUA , dhe kjo PAGESE erdhi falas prej Perendise.
 Meqense Njeriu u clirua nga ky DETYRIM, ai teshme eshte plotesisht i lire qe te vije ne paqe me Perendine . 
    Vepra e Krishtit ne kryq ishte nje veper e Meshires dhe e Hirit te Perendise. Mos valle nepermjet Hirit  Ligji ra poshte?  Pali thote se, Hiri triumfoi mbi Ligjin. Por si? Mos valle Hiri e kundershtoi Ligjin e Perendise? Jo. Ligji nuk ariti qe ta dretesonte dot Njeriun , per shkak te dobesise se "MISHIT", pra Ligji nuk e permbushi dot qellimin perfundimtar. Pikerisht per kete arsye Perendia dergoi Birin e tij , ne nje shembellim mishi mekatar, dhe per mekat e denoi mekatin ne mish, ne menyre qe te permbushej DREJTESIA e LIGJIT te Perendise Rom:1-4. Vetem ne kete menyre u be e mundur permbushja e LIGJIT.   
Krishti i Ringjallur prej vdekjes , eshte permbushja e Ligjit. 
   Le ta shohim kete fakt.
  Ne pame se Jezus Krishti nuk e meritonte Vdekjen ne kryq, per faktin se ai ishte i pamekatshem. Cfare thote Ligji ne lidhje me kete gje?  Romak:10:5: Pali thote se, Njeriu qe  ben veprat e ligjit ,  do te roje me ane te tyre. Pra ky Njeri , nuk e meriton vdekjen, sepse Vdekja eshte paga e Mekatit.  Atehere Ati Perendi , kur pa se Biri tij  Zoti Jezus nuk kishte kryer asnj lloj mekati , por kishte vdekur per mekatet e Njeriut,  e ringjalli ate nga Vdekja, sepse i Drejti nuk do te shohe vdekje.  Bibla thote se, gropa e varrit nuk mund ta mbante dot Jezusin, sepse nuk u gjent asnje mekat ne te.  Po keshtu Davidi ne psalmin e tij thote se , Perendia nuk e la ate (Jezusin) qe te shohe kalbje.  
Cfare eshte RINGJALLJA  e Krishtit per ne?
   Ringjallja e Krishtit per ne eshte e vetmja menyre , nepermejt se ciles ne morem drejtesine e Perendise. Me ane te vdekjes dhe ringjalljes se Krishtit , njeriu arriti me ne fund qe te jete i shfajsuar nga mekati  dhe nga ndeshkimi i ligjit. 
    # Besimtari i krishtere nuk eshte me nen mekat  dhe nen ndeshkim te ligjit, por nen Hir te Perndise.
   Vazhdon.
 Deshmuesi i Krishtit.

----------


## deshmuesi

Mendoj se eshte shume e rendesishme qe te shpjegojme edhe kete qellim te Ligjit te Perendise.
  Nje nder qellimet perfundimtare qe LIGJI arriti , ishte: Ta conte  popullin e Izraelit tek Krishti.  Ne pame se bashku se Ligji nuk arriti dot qe ta drejtesonte  njeriun, pershkak te dobesise se  "Mishit" , ne te cilen banon mekati.  
Por Pali thote se , e  megjithse Ligji nuk e arriti dot kete gje  , jo per faj te tij por per shkak te dobesise njerezore, ai futi nje shprese me te mire , dmth. i coi Izrailitet Tek Krishti. (eshte tjeter gje nese Izrailitet e pranuan Jezusin apo jo).  Dy jane rryget e mesimdhenies , nepermejt te cilave Ligji i coi Izrailitet tek Krishti. Le ti shohim keto dy menyra.
    # Menyra ose mesimdhenia e pare, nerpemjete te ciles Ligji e coi popullin e Izraelit tek Krishti.  
   Ligji e mesoi dhe e nxori  Popullin e Izraelit,  ne TRI perfundime:
     1-  Te njohe  Drejtesine .
     2-  Te njohe mekatin.
     3-  Te njohe  dobesine e "Mishit" .
 Pali , si Izrailit dhe njohes i shkelqyer i Ligjit te Perndise , del ne kete  perfundim: Romak:7:22-25 
      Une, thote Pali,  gjej kenaqesi ne Ligjine Perendise , sipas njeriut te Brendhsem , por shoh se nje ligj tjeter, i cili gjendet ne gjymtyret e mija (ne "MISH") , lufton kunder ligjit te mendjes sime dhe me ben skllav te mekatit . 
 Shikoni pra se sa bukur e shpjegon Apostulli Pal ,Njeriun perballe Ligjit te Perendise. Ligji i Perendise me pelqen , thote Pali, simbas njeriut te brendshem, por e kam te zorshme qe ta zbatoj dhe ta mbaj kete Ligj  te pashkelur , sepse nje ligj tjeter, ai i mekatit , i cili vepronn  dhe banon ne gjymtyret e mija, (dmth. ne "Mish") , me ben SKLLAV te mekatit. Pra perfundimisht thote Pali, Ligji eshte i MIRE,  DREJTE dhe ISHENJTE, por une , thote ai, jam i DOBET dhe i shitur mekatit si SKLLAV.
   Nese nuk do te ishte mesimi i Ligjit te  Perendise, apostulli Pal  nuk mund te dilte dot ne kete perfundim.  Pra ketu shohim se nepremejt mesimdhenies se Ligjit, Pali  arriti ne kete perfundim:   
 Vargu 24-ter: 
   " Oh njeri i mjere qe jam! Kush do te me cliroje nga ky trup i vdekjes?"
   Pra Ligji ketu,  i tregon Palit,  "Poziten"  e mjerueshme ne te cilen NJERIU  ndodhet,  pra NJERIU ndodhet ne nje UDHEKRYQ, dhe kerkon drejtimin per SHPETIM. Kujtoni shembelltyren e dasmes, (Mateu:22:8-9) ku Mbreti i urdhroi sherbetoret qe te dilnin dhe te mblidhnin per ne dasme, vetem  njerezit qe ndodheshin neper UDHEKRYQE. Pikerisht Pali naj shpjegon shume qarte se cdo te thote ky UDHEKRYQ. Dhe ne vargun 25-se, Pali na tregon Drejtimin per Shpeitim, per kete ai thote : 
 " E falenderoj Perendine , me ane te Jezus Krishtit , Zotit tone." 
 Pra , nga ky TRUP i vdekejs , i cili eshte SKLLAVi mekatit  , thote Apostulli Pal, me cliroi Perendia , me ane te Krishtit.   Pra ketu shohim se mesimdhenia e Ligjit e nxori Palin ne te vetmin perfundim shpetimi , i cili eshte Zoti Krisht.
  # Menyra ose mesimdhenia e dyte, nepremejt se ciles Ligji e coi Izraelin tek Krishti.
  Ligji i mesoi popullit te Izraelit menyren e PASTRIMIT, SHLYERJES dhe FALJES SE  MEKATIT, dhe kjo arrihej vetem   me ane te GJAKUT te nje SAKRIFICE   mbi ALTAR.  Pra  ketu shohim nje tjeter mesim te rendesishem te Ligjit. Izrailitet mesuan prej Ligjit se Mekati pastrohet vetem me GJAK, nuk ka pastrim prej mekatit vecse me ane te GJAKUT. Tek letra e hebreejnve ka nje mesim te shkelqyer rreth ketij fakti , por une do te permend vetem nje varg , ne te cilin thuhet: Hebre:9:22:

 " Dhe sipas LIGJIT, gati te gjitha gjerat PASTROHEN me ane te GJAKUT, dhe pa derdhur GJAK nuk ka FALJE."

 Pra LIGJI na nxjer ne kete perfundim:   MEKATI  SHLYHET, PASTROHET dhe FALET vetem me ane te GJAKUT. 
  Kur JEzusi erdhi ne Izrael , ai e gjeti popullin e Izraelit plotesisht te pergatitur nen kete mesim te LIGJIT.   Le te shohim se si Gjon Pagezori, i cili ishte profeti i fundit ,  e shpalli Mesine e Perendise popullit te Izraelit.  Tek Gjon:1:29:  Gjoni jep kete deshmi:
  " Ja QINGJI i Perendise , qe heq MEKATIN e botes."
 Kjo eshte deshmija me e madhe dhe ploteisht e bazuar dhe e vertetuar ne LIGJ. Izrailitet e dini plotesisht prej Ligjit se :cfare ishte  QINGJI dhe GJAKU i QINGJIT.  Gjoni shpall drejtpersedrejti, neperemjet se ciles do te vinte SHLYERJA , PASTRIMI dhe FALJA e MEKATIT. Pra ketu kemi nje peruthje te plote te mesimdhenies , qe  Ligji i dha popullit te Izraelit per tek Krishti.
 Por me duhet te ndalem edhe tek nje pike tjeter , e cila  mendoj se eshte e rendesihme. 
 Nese shohim deshmine e Gjonit , qe ai dha per Jezus Krishtin, te bije ne sy pjesa e fundit e vargut . Ai thote se, Perendia e dha kete QINGJ , jo vetem per mekate e  Popullit te Izraelt, por per mekatet e gjithe BOTES. Kjo tregon se Shpetimi nuk ishte vetem per Izraelin , ky shpetim ishte per te gjithe boten mbare. Por perse?  Kjo, sepse Premtimin per shpetim Perndia e beri per te gjitha kombet , qysh ne EDEN, kur ende kombet nuk kishin ardhur ne ekzistence.  Por duhet theksuar se shpetimi filloi nga kombi i Perendise Izraeli, prandaj dhe beslidhjet, shkrimet, profecite, dhe ligji , ju dhane kombit te Izraelit .
 Jezusi me VEPREN ne kryq , plotesoi dhe permbushi premtimin dhe planin e Perendise,  per shpetimine NJERIUT. Si Hebreu dhe johebreu  erdhen ne shpetim vetem me ane te Besimit tek Krishti, i cili i cliroi Izrailitet nga ndeshkimi i Ligjit , dhe boten mbare nga MEKATI dhe vdekja.  Per kete Pali thote:

" Ai (Jezusi) ne fakt, eshte paqja jone, ai qe ka bere nga dy popuj (Hebrenj dhe johebrenj) nje  dhe ka shembur murin e ndarjes, duke e prishur armiqesine ne mishine tij, ligjin  e urdherimeve te perftuar nga porosi, per te krijuar ne vetvete nga dy (hebrenj dhe johebrenj) nje njeri te ri (krijesa e re ne Krisht), duke bere paqen dhe per ti pajtuar te dy (hebrenj dhe johebrenj) me Perndine , ne nje TRUP te vetem (KISHA), me ane te kryqit, mbasi vrau armiqesine ne vetvete.  Dhe Jezusi erdhi per tju shpallur paqen, juve qe ishit larg(johebrenjve) dhe atyre qe ishin afer (hebrenjve), sepse permes tij qe te dy(hebrenj dhe johebrenj) kemi hyrje  tek ATI nerpemjet te njejteit FRYME."

 Me duhet te them edhe dicka tjeter, ne lidhje me QINGJIN qe Gjon Pagezori ju shpalli Izrailiteve.  Qingji ka dhe kuptimin e Pashkes , por une shtjellova ate vetem ne lidhje me Ligjine Perendise.
 #Perfundimi i kryqit, Ringjallja.
 Deshmuesi i Krishtit.

----------


## deshmuesi

Kryqezimi i Krishtit, nuk do te kishte kuptim pa ringjalljen e tij prej vdekjes. Shume lloj besime fetare, perpiqen qe ta mohojne kryqin e Krishtit, por te mohosh kryqin , fitoren ndaj mekatit dhe vdekjes, do te thote qe njeriu eshte ende nen denim te mekatit.
 Arsyeja se perse keto besime te reme , e kundershtojne vepren e Krishtit ne kryq eshte se , atyre ju mungon e VERTETA.
 Kush eshte e VERTETA?  Kete pyetje e beri dhe Pilati perpara se te kryqezonte JEzusin. Ja se cfare deshmi na jep Jezusi per te VERTETEN. Tek  Gjon:17:17:  Jezusi eshte duke u lutur per Apostujt e tij. Midis te tjereash , ne lutjen drejtuar Atit , Ai thote:
           " Shenjteroi ne te VERTETEN tende,  FJALA jote eshte 
        e VERTETA." 
 Jezusi na tregon seVERTETA , eshte FJALA e Perendise. Po keshtu tek Gjon:8:31-32: Jezusi thote:
           "  Nese do te qendroni ne FJALEN  time , jeni me te vertete dishepujt e mij, do ta njihni te Verteten dhe e Verteta do tju beje te lire."
   Nese i lexojme te dyja keto vargje arijme ne konkluzionin se , Fjala e Perendise eshte E VERTETA, e cila do te cliroje kedo prej vdekjes , nese ai beson dhe qendron ne fjalen e Jezusit.
 Por kush eshte FJALA, dhe si mund te te CLIROJE nga mekati dhe vdekja?  Le te shohim  Psalmin :107:20: Ky eshte vargu , nepermjet te cilit do te diskutojme ne kete teme. Le ta lexojme kete varg.
         " Ai (Perendia) dergoi FJALEN e tij  dhe i sheroi ,  e i
      shpetoi nga gropa."
  Perendia nepermejt psalmistit David , na tregon  rreth  MISIONIT te FJALES. Dhe MISIONI perfundimtar i i FJALES  eshte : " te SHPETOJE  njeriun nga GROPA ." 
 Mendoj se eshte mese e rendesishme qe te njohim se: Kush eshte FJALA , nepermejt te cilit Perendia do te beje shpetimin e njeriut nga GROPA?  
    "GROPA" simbolizon  vdekjen e perjetshme, ne te cilen njeriu ishte i mbyllur perjetesisht. Bibla na tregon se FJALA , eshte Peresoni i dyte i Trinise se Shenjte Perendi. Tek Psalmi 107-te, thuhet se  FJala , Personi i dyte i Trinise se Shenjte , do te vije ne toke , dhe Misioni i tij eshte : te shpetoje njeriun nga GROPA.  Pra ketu kemi te bejme me nje veprim dhe akt te dukshem qe Fjala e Perendise  ka per te kryer. Pyetja eshte : FJALA , Peresoni i dyte i Trinise se Shenjte , eshte i DUKSHEM dhe i PREKSHEM  prej  njeriut ?
   Bibla na nxjer ne perefundimin se Perendia eshte FRYME, dhe adhurohet ne fryme Gjon:4:24: Pra syte dhe shqisat njerezore,   nuk mund ta shohin dhe ta prekin  dot Perendine. Me lejoni qe te pyes: 
 # A erdhi FJALA  ne toke, per te kryer MISIONIN e Perendise? 
 # Nese erdhi: a ishte i dukshem dhe i prekshem  prej njeriut?
 Pergjigjen rreth ketyre pyetjeve i gjejme tek Ungjilli i pas Gjonit. 
 ky Ungjill fillon pikerisht me kete deshmi te madhe. Ja se cfare deshmie na jep apostulli Gon. Gjon:1:1,14:
          "  Ne fillim ishte FJALA , dhe FJALA ishte me Perendine , 
       dhe FJALA ishte Perendi......Dhe FJALa u be mish dhe banoi    
      nder ne, dhe ne soditem lavdine e tij si lavdia e te      
     vetmelindurit prej Atit, plot hir e te vertete."
 Po keshtu edhe tek 1Gjon:1:1-2:
     " Ate qe ishte nga fillimi, ate qe digjuam, ate qe pame me syte tane, ate qe veshtruam dhe qe duart tona e preken lidhur me FJALEN e Jetes.
 dhe jeta u shfaq dhe ne e pame e deshmojme per te, dhe ju shpallim jetene perjetshme qe ishte prane ATIT dhe qe na u shfaq ne. Ate qe  pame dhe digjuam, ne po ja u shpallim..."
           Gjoni nepermjet deshmise se tij, na tregon plotesisht se FJALA e Perendise , Peresoni i dyte i Trinese se Shenjte , eshte Jezus Krishti. Tek Vargu 14-te,  Gjoni zbulon plotesisht se si FJALa e Perendise  u be i dukshem dhe i prekshem per njeriun. Per kete ai thote:
 "Dhe FJLALA u be MISH" . Pra FJALA i padukshem i Perendise , u  be i dukshem per njerezit , duke e veshur njeriun (Heb:2:4 :buzeqeshje: . Por perse e veshi FJALA njeriun?  Kjo, sepse Misioni i FJALES ishte : 
    "TA shpetonte njeriun nga "GROPA"(vdekja e perjetshme) . 
Pra misioni i Fjales kishte te bente drejtperdrejt me njeriun. Te shpetosh dike , do te thote : ti gjendesh prane, ta "prekesh" ate ,ta kesh plotesishsht nen kontrollin dhe zotrimin tend. Le ti referohemi nje shembulli: 
    Nese nje njeri eshte duke u mbytur ne uje, shpetimtarit i duhet qe ti veje prane dhe ta "prekte" ate , duke e kapur per flokesh ,dhe me pas , pasi e ka pushtuar ne krahet e vet dhe e ka vene ne zotrim dhe kontroll te plote, ai e nxjer ate drejt bregut. Pikerisht dhe FJALA e Perendise, i cili   erdhi per ta shpetuar njeriun nga "GROPA",   i duhej qe ta kishte NJERIUN ploteisht nen zoterim dhe kontroll te plote, ne menyre qe te nxirte ate  nga "GROPA e VDEKJES".   Bibla verteton katerciperisht se Jezusi e kishte NJERIUN, (mishine tij)  ploteisht  nen kontroll dhe zotrim  te plote,  sepse ai nuk mekatoi ne asnje cast.
 Pra arsyeja e Mishezimit te FJALES  ne njeriun Jezus, nuk ishte vetem per fakti qe FJALA e Perendise te behej i dukshme dhe i prekshem nga njeriu, arsyeja tjeter ishte : Ta shpetonte njeriun nga "Gropa", duke e mbajtur Njeriun plotesisht nen kontroll dhe zoterim te plote, dhe me pas , duke e nxjere ate nga "GROPA". vdekja e perjetshme .
 Vazhdon.
 Deshmuesi i Krishtit. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## deshmuesi

Apostulli Gjon , na jep nje deshmi te qarte rreth FJALES dhe mishezimit te saj tek Njeriu, dhe ky Njeri thote Gjoni , eshte: Biri i Perendise , Zoti Krisht. 
  Shume njerez , doktrina dhe besisme te ndryshme fetare, jane mohues  te ketij fakti te vertete. Te mohosh kete VEPER  te FJALES se Perendise, do te thote te mohosh:  miresine dhe dashurine  Perendise, do te thote te mohosh vepren e shpetimit, do te thote te mohosh Shpetimtarin.
     Jezus Krishti nuk eshte thjesht nje njeri, te cilin te krishteret perpiqen qe ta quajne Perendi.  Une deshmova me fakte dhe deshmi biblike  se, kush eshte Jezus Krishti, pra , nuk eshte njeriu ai i cili e vendos  Krishtin si Perendi, eshte pikerisht deshmija e Perendise, qe naj zbulon vetveten  nepermejt njeriut Jezus Krisht.
  Nese ju hedhim nje sy te gjitha fakteve dhe deshmive biblike, ato te nxjerin vetem ne nje perfundim: Jezus Krishtin. Pra gjithshka deshmon dhe gjen permbushje te plote vetem tek Jezus Krishti. Konkretisht: 
  #Perendia premtoi shpetimin e njeriut dhe ardhjen e Shpetimtarit  , qysh ne EDEN.
 # Shkrimi dhe profetet, profetizuan gjithshka ne lidhje me ardhjen e Shpetimtarit, duke filluar qe nga menyra e lindjes, duke parathene vepren e tij, si dhe vdekjen dhe ringjalljen e tij nga vdekja.
 #Ligji deshmoi dhe i mesoi  plotesisht Izrailitet, se, si dhe kush do te ishte shpetimtari, dhe kete deshmi ai e beri nepermejt dy rrugeve. E para: Shpetimtari do ta mbaje Ligjin te pa shkelur  , dhe e dyta: Shpetimtari do ta permbushe Ligjin, duke shpetuar dhe DREJTESUAR ata qe jan nen ligj , si dhe ata qe nuk jane nen Ligj, nepermjet Besimi tek Krishti.
 Pra te gjitha keto deshmi dhe fakte te gjalla Biblike , te cilat u bene ne perjudha te  ndryshme te kohes, nga njerez te ndryshem, vertetojne se i vetmi qe i plotesosi te gjitha keto ,ishte: Zoti Jezus Krisht. Ai ishte i vetmi Shpetimtar , i cili erdhi per ta shpetuar Njeriun nga "GAROPA" e vdekjes.
    Davidi ne psalmin e tij deshmon plotesisht misionin e FJALES se Perendise . Po keshtu ne te njejten "linje", vete Zoti Jezus na tregon se :te pranuarit dhe te besuarit tek FJALA e Perendise , eshte clirim i plote prej mekatit dhe vdekjes, Gjoni 17:17:& Gjon:8: 31-32: dhe ne fund Gjoni ne deshmine e tij , lidhur me FJALEN e Perendise , na zbulon se FJALA e Perendise  u mishezua ne Njeriun Jezus Krisht. 
 Kjo eshte arsyeja kryesore se perse JEzusi ishte edhe NJERI edhe Perendi. Neqoftese do te pranosh te gjithe deshmine biblike , qe Fryma e Perendise na deshmon , do te pranaosh pa hezitim se vertet Jezusi ishte edhe Perendi edhe njeri. 
 Judenjte gjithmone ne personin e Jezusit, shihnin vetem njeriun. Kjo vinte per shkakun se ata nuk besonin tek Jezusi, dhe duke mosbesuar , ata nuk lejonin deshmine e Frymes se Perendise qe te deshmonte ne ta , duke ju treguar atyre se , JEzusi eshte FJALA  e Perendise , i cili erdhi per te shpetuar Njeriun nga "GROPA" e vdekjes, ashtu sic thote psalmisti David.
 Me siper une solla nje shembull, ate midis nje te mbyturi dhe nje notari shpetimtar.  I mbyturi , simbolizon Njeriun mekatar i cili eshte i mbyllur ne "GROPEN" e vdekejs se perjetshme. Ai vete nuk mund te shpetoje nga kjo gjendje vdekatare, prandaj i duhet nje nderhyreje e "jashtme".  Kete nderhyrje , psalmisti David naj zbulon ploteisht se do ta kryeje FJALA e Perendise, dmth. Jezus Krishti.  Ai erdhi ne kete bote, dhe  duke u bere njeri shkoi drejt  "GROPES" se vdekjes, porta e se ciles ishte KRYQI, duke vdekur ne te si e vetmja menyre per te hyre ne "GROPE",  dhe me pas  e nxori njeriun prej andej , me ane te RINGJALLJES se tij , duke e shpene ate drejt BREGUT te Jetes se Perjetshme , ne paqe me Perendine. Kjo eshte fitorja ,per te cilen  Pali tek Romak:8:38-29: thote se : As vdekja ,  as jeta,as engjejt, e azgje  tjeter nuk mund te na ndaje nga Dashuria e Perendise  qe eshte ne Shpetimtarin tone Zotin tone Jezus Krisht.
 Le te shohim nje fakt te vertete: Pa ringjallje te Krishtit nuk ka fitore ndaj vdekejs. Me ane te vdekjes  Krishti "hyri" ne "Grope", vendi ku ndodhej njeriu i pushtuar dhe i mundur nga vdekja, por me ane te ringjalljes , Jezusi e mundi vdekjen  dhe keshtu e  cliroi njeriun nga pushteti i vdekjes. Pra ketu kemi nje permbushje te plote te asaj cka Davidi na thote ne psalmine tij, i cili thote: Perendia do te dergoje FJALEN , per ta shpetuar njeriun nga GROPA".
 Beni nje krahasim midis besimit te krishtere dhe besimeve te tjera fetare. Bibla na jep nje deshmi konkretete te shpetimit te njeriut nga GROPA e vdekejs. Pra Bibla  si fjale e Zotit qe eshte , na jep dhe na  deshmon te verteten e Shpetimit. 
 #E kush mund te thote tjeter, pervec Jezusit : Une jam shpetimtari?
 # Kush hyri ne GROPEN e vdekjes dhe u ndesh me vdekjen?
 #Kush e cliroi njeriun nga thonjte e vdekjes?
 #Kush e veshi njeriun dhe e mbajti  barren e tij Mekatin, dhe e pagoi gjithashtu pagen e mekatit ,vdekjen?
 # Me ane te kujt u arrit fitorja?
  Keto fakte deshmojne se, i vetmi qe e beri dhe e kreu kete AKT te Meshires, Hirit dhe Dashurise se Perendise per njeriun, eshte FJALA e Perendise , Zoti Jezus Krisht. 
 Pikerisht askush nuk do te guxonte pervec Krishtit qe te thoshte : Une jam Rruga , e Vertete dhe Jeta e perjetshme per tek Ati Perendi , nuk ka asnje menyre tjeter, as edhe nje.Gjon:14:6: 
 Arsyeja se perse Fete e tjera si dhe doktrinat e tjera, pervec Krishterizmit, nuk e pranojne Jezusin si Perendine Shpetimtar, vjen per faktin se atyre ju mungon e VERTETA.  Ata nuk e pranojne dhe nuk e shohin dot FJALEN e Perendise , i cili e veshi njeriun ne menyre qe njerezit ta shihnin dhe ta preknin, por njekohesisht  FJALA e veshi njeriun , sepse vetem keshtu  FJALA  do te mund te shkonte drejt GROPES per ta nxjere dhe shpetuar njeriun nga vdekja.
 Ketu permbushet plotesisht ajo cka Perendia na tha nepermjet  Psalmistit David. Psalm:107:20:
 # Krishti tri dite e tri net ne VARR.
  Deshmuesi i krishtit.
.

----------

